#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  اسكندراني علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عودة من جديد لكرسي التعرف...... بجد اشتقت لكم و اشتقت لأعضائنا الكرام

اشتقت لهذه الألفة التي تجمعنا هنا في هذا الموضوع نتحاور مع ضيفنا الكريم

نقترب من بعض أكثر و نشعر بموضوع واحد يجمعنا كلنا ، و اليوم نبدا من جديد:

[frame="9 80"]

عضو اشترك بالمنتدي في 17/6/2003

ابن من أبناء اسكندرية و الذي يشجع الإتحاد  :good:  

عضو أوسكار صاحب الفكرة الجميلة التي جمعت الكل

اخ عزيز علينا  و اليوم نستضيفه معنا هنا في كرسي التعارف

و نقول له كل سنة و انت طيب للعيد و السنة الجديدة و عيد ميلاده

هو العضو صاحب صور الورود الجميلة بمشاركاته هو :

اسكندراني

أهلاً و مرحباً بك معنا اليوم و يا رب لا نكون ثقال بأسلتنا 

فلنبدأ و ليبدأ الجميع بوضع أسئلتهم حتي يجيب عليها اسكندراني

ممنوع التهرب من أي سؤال انا بقول من دلوقتي  ::  بس مش تقلق 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

انا هفتتح الأسئلة و ابدأ بسؤالي المعتاد:

* من هو اسكندراني الذي تريد ان تعرفنا عليه؟؟؟

* أري معظم مواضيعك في قاعة رجال الأعمال هل هذا تخصصك ام هواية؟؟

* نقدان  وجها إليك بالمنتدي اثارا ضيقك ..واحد كان الناقد علي حق فيه و الآخر لم يكن ..فما هما؟؟

كفاية كده خفيف خفيف و لي عودة ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حنـــــان

اهلا باسكندراني في كرسي التعارف...
هوه سؤال واحد دلوقتي لحد مافكر في حاجة تانية  :: 
جات لك منين فكرة أوسكار أبناء مصر؟

----------


## حسام عمر

دي اول مشاركاتي

اللي حيكونو كتااااااااااااااااااااااااار اووووووووووووي


اخي الجميل نادر


ما سر عشقك للزهور؟؟؟؟؟

ابه هيا القاعه اللي بتشعر انها اجمل قاعه في المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  (سؤال محرج حبتين )


وليا عوده بسلسله من الاسئله

واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

----------


## ^حامل المسك^

أستاذ إسكندرانى
بجد من الاعضاء اللى بحترمهم جدا وبكن ليهم كل الحب 
كرسى موفق من الاخت بوكى بوكى  :: 
انا حبت اسلم وجاى تانى بس بشوية اسئله إن شاء الله 
اترككم فى رعاية الله وامنة
حامل المســــــــــــــــك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أهلا بالغالى أسكندرانى أبن بلدى 
منور الكرسى طبعا وحتتهرى أسئله بس مش كلهم دلوقتى يعنى

أولا : موقف غير لك مسار حياتك ؟
ثانيا : شخص أرتاحلته من يوم ما شوفته وتقديرك له كان فى محله ؟

وحبقى أرجعلك تانى انا ما صدقت بقى ههههههههه

----------


## saladino

*منور الكرسى ياباشششششششا

جيت اخيرا

مش هسئل كالعادة 
بس اتمنى التوفيق لك فى الاجايات لان الاعضاء مش ترحم ههههههههه*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

اهلا اهلا استذا اسكندرانى منور الموضوع وعودة حميدة مع شخص زى حضرتك 

اسئلة كده خفيفة على الماشى ويارب مش تتضايق حضرتك

1-حاجة بتضايقك فى اللى قدامك اوى ومش بتقدر متبينش ضيقك؟

2-حضرتك من النوع المجامل حتى لو المجاملة دى على باطل؟

3-فاطمة وصفية عملوا معاك موقف مش ممكن تنساه ابدا وكلما تفتكره تضحك جدا؟

يارب مكونش تقلت على حضرتك وان شاء الله ممكن ابقى ارجع تانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 
اشكر ك جدا على رقتك 
وعلى التقديم الرقيق 
وهذه الدعوة الكريمة التى لم اتخيلها 
واعتبرها شرف اعتز به 
وارجو ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم 
وان شاء الله حاجاوب على كل الاسئلة 
مفيش هروب 
هو احنا برده بتوع هروب 
بس لو سمحتى ممكن اجلس بالكرسى جنب الشباك 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[]

----------


## محمد نديم

أهلا بك أخي أسكندراني على كرسي الاعتراف.

1- ما هي الشخصيات التي كان لها أثرلت في اختيارك لمجرى حياتك؟
2- هل حققت ما كنت قد أخترته أو حلمت به؟
3- ما هي نسبة تحقق أحلامك بالمفارنة مع واقعك؟



ودمت معترفا جميلا

محمد نديم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 

* من هو اسكندراني الذي تريد ان تعرفنا عليه؟؟؟

رجل مسلم عربى مصرى 
يسعى ان يكون انسان بما تحمله الكلمة من معانى صادقة 
متزوج ويعول بنتين فاطمة وصفيه 
ويبحث لهم عن عرسان من الان 
اعشق الجمال فى كل شىء 
الكلمة والموسيقى والزهرة والبحر 
وكل شىء فى الدنيا  ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خلقه 
جميل بس فين العين اللى تشوف بديع صنع الله 


* أري معظم مواضيعك في قاعة رجال الأعمال هل هذا تخصصك ام هواية؟؟

انا خريج كلية تجارة الاسكندرية
واعمل فى مجال الاستشارات الاداريه والاقتصادية 
وبحب فعلا  دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية 
واجد متعه فى قراءتها 
واحب الافكار الجديده والمتطورة 
يعنى عمل وهواية فى نفس الوقت 


* نقدان وجها إليك بالمنتدي اثارا ضيقك ..واحد كان الناقد علي حق فيه و الآخر لم يكن ..فما هما؟؟

الحمد لله انا بعتبر كل الاخوة الاعضاء اخوة واصدقاء 
وان الفترة اللى بقضيها فى المنتدى هى فترة تمتع وراحه من عناء اليوم 
فاتقبل اى نقد بصدر رحب واستمع جيدا لاى انتقاد 
لكن لم يحدث فعلا الا مرتين فى المنتدى 
المره الاولى 
من مشرفه قديمة اسمها  heba  
وبالمناسبه هى فرصه ايضا اسال عنها 
كان موضوع  عن لقاء بين وزير خارجية قطر ووزير خارجة اسرائيل 
فعلقت على الحوار الصحفى بين الوزيرين قلت 
"" فى كلمة اسكندرانى متحاشه فى حلقى ""
خذفتها الاخت heba   وبعتت لى رسالة على الخاص للتنبيه 
وكانت على حق 

المرة الثانية 
فى موضوع الاوسكار 
انتقد البعض عدم وجود مشرفين فى لجنة التحكيم 
وكان اتهام باطل  
لانى ارسلت لاخونا صلادينو ليكون رئيس لجنة التحكيم 
وله صلاحية اختيار اعضاء اللجنة  وقد اعتذر 
وارسلت للاخت الرقيقه / اوشا لتكون عضوة وايضا اعتذرت 
فكان نقد على غير حق 
[]

----------


## jemmy

[frame="9 80"]

               بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

   اولا:  اود ان اتقدم بالتهنئه للاخ الفاضل 

   اســــكندرانى 

   على الطفره الجميله والتى تجسدت فى موضوع  

  اوسكار 2006

كما اهنئ الاخت الفاضله   

   بوكى بوكى 

على عوده حلقات  (  على كرسى الاعتراف )


          وسوف اتابع هذه الحلقه  كى اتعرف اكثر على رجلا اكن له كل الاحترام 

                     وان كنت اريد ان اسبح باعماقه كى اعرف هذا الرجل 

                              مع خالص تحياتى وامنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح 

                                             لنجمي هذا اللقاء

     اســـــــــــكندرانى 

  و
                                           بوكى بــوكى[/frame]

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الصديق العزيز *نــــادر*
*إختيار موفق لعضو يستحق التقدير*
حضرت لألقى عليك تحية عطرة وأحييك على نشاطك الكبير بالمنتديات متمنياً لك أحلى أماني الدنيا الحلوة وتوفيقاً دائم بمشيئة الله ....
سؤال على الخفيف وإن شاء الله أعود بأسئلة جديدة ....
برباعيات صلاح جاهين قرأت هاتين الرباعياتين ..
-------------
 الأوله
الفيلسوف   قاعد   يفكر    سيبوه
لا تعملوه سلطان   و     لا تصلبوه
ما تعرفوش إن الفلاسفه يا   هوه
اللي    يقولوه     بيرجعوا   يكدبوه
عجبي !!!
------------
التانيه
زاي شبابنا يقوم و ياخـــــــــد دوره 
من غير صراخ يئذيه و يجرح زوره
يا هلتري أحسن له يقعد ساكـــــــــت 
أو ينترك و لو خرج عن طــــــوره ؟
عجبي !!!
----------------
أطمع بتعليق لك على الرباعيتين
تحياتي وتقديري
 ::h::

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
حنان 
اشكرك على وجودك معنا فى الموضوع 
ولك ارق تحياتى 
بخصوص سؤال حضرتك 

جات لك منين فكرة أوسكار أبناء مصر؟
دعيت لحفلة مدرسية  فى مدرسة فاطمة بنتى 
لحضور مجلس الاباء وحضور حفلة  نصف العام  وتوزيع الجوائز على المتفوقات 
اثناء توزيع شهادات التقدير  لاحظت فرحت  بنات المدرسة 
وتشجيعهم لزميلاتهن اثناء استلام الجوائز 
وتنافس بين الفصول فى التشجيع كل فصل  لزميلتهن 
وكان فعلا جو من المرح والفرح 
جت الفكرة 
قلت  نعمل اوسكار يكون بينا على المواضيع المميزة 
وفى نفس الوقت  نعيد كلنا قراءة موضوعات تتحول بفعل 
الوقت الى صفحات منسيه 
وننفض الغبار عن موضوعات شيقه 
فى جو من الفرح والسعادة بينا 
فكانت الفكرة 
وصدقينى فعلا 
كنت فى قمة السعادة لتفاعل كل الاعضاء  معاها 
وتجاوبهم ومشاركتهم 
فعلا الكل فائز فى هذه المسابقة 
وعلى فكرة 
حاعلن سر لاول مره 
اننا نعد لحفل توزيع جوائز الاوسكار 
بس منتظر انتهاء اخونا حسام عمر 
من التفاوض مع نجمة الحفل 
شاكيرااااااااااااااا
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[[

----------


## raspberry

منور يا اسكندرانى .. ونتمنى نستفاد منك .. ومن خبراتك ..وتسعد معنا بحلولك ضيفا على كرسى التعارف 

ونخش بقى على المفيد :good: 

بما انك تعمل فى مجال التجاره والاقتصاد تقدر تقولنا من وجهة نظرك ايه افضل النظريات والنظم الاقتصاديه اللى تصلح لتطبيقها فى مصر بحيث يؤدى هذا الى رفع مستوى المعيشه فى مصر ومعالجة اقتصادنا المتردى ؟


ما هو شعورك بدقه فور سماع نباء اعدام صدام .. وما شعورك الان بعد معرفتك بتفاصيل هذا الاعدام؟


هل لديك ميول أو اهتمامات تجاه فن معين .. وياريت تكلمنا بالتفصيل عنه ؟


أعضاء تحترمهم .. اعضاء تفتقدهم ؟


((سؤال استغلالى جدا)) أسعار الشقق التمليك  وصلت كام  فى مناطق اسكندريه الجديده اللى على امتداد البحر ؟

وشكرا  :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ اسكندراني 

حضرت هنا اليوم لأتقدم اليك بالتهنئة علي نجاح المسابقة المتميزة .....
التي تشرفت بالتعاون معك فيها ....
لما لمستة منك من تفاني ومجهود غير عادي والاخلاص النادر لجميع أعضاء منتدانا الراقي ......
ولي عوده لطرح الأسئلة ......
أتمنى لك التوفيق والتقدم المستمر ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## osha

قالوا لي ماصدقتش الا لما جيت وشفت بنفسي
طيب اناهنا اسجل حضور واروح أحضر دستة اسئلة على ما قسم 
بس اهم حاجة اجي الاقي الفريسكا عشان مانخسرش بعض

----------


## محمود زايد

اهلاااااااا بابن الاسكندريه نادر باشا 
منور الكرسى يا نجم 
قبل اى حاجه فين ياعم العزومة بتاعتك ولا هو كلام اونطه بقى مش فاهم انا الناس اللى بتزوغ دى  ::  

ندخل على الاسئله 

1- اكتر حاجه اتمنيتها ولسه ما اتحققش ؟
2 ياريت تحكى لنا على مجال دراستك وعملك وياترى حققت فيه طموحك ؟

كده كفايه ولنا عودة بس على معاد العزومة  ::  
كل عام وانت بخير يانجم
 وبالتوفيق لك فى حياتك وللاتحاد سيد البلد  :good:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

منور كرسى الاعتراف يا باشا

.... كل الناس تعرف اسكندرية فى الصيف

انت ايه رأيك فى اسكندرية فى الشتا ؟

.... كلمنا عن اجمل مكان بتحبه فى اسكندرية و ذكرياتك فيه !!

.... كلمة تحب تقولها لإدارة المنتدى بمناسبة موضوع اوسكار

فى تاريخ المنتديات على ما أظن !!!

و اخيرا ,, سعدنا بوجودك على الكرسى



مع خالص التحية و التقدير لك و لصاحبة الموضوع اختنا الكريمة بوكى  :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="7 50"][SIZE="3"]بوكى بوكى عودة موفقة وقوية 
فلتسمحى لى ان اشكرك عليها 
لكونك تستضيفى شخصية احترمها واقدرها جدا 

استاذى / اسكندرانى 
لك منى تحية حب وتقدير معطرة بالورد 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  

من هنا اود ان اشكرك على فكرة الاوسكار 
وعلى مجهودك الرائع فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
التى اطمع منك ان تكثر فيه الموضوعاتك 
خصوصا بعد الانتهاء من الاوسكار 

ومش هاقدر امنع نفسى ان اسأل حضرتك 

ما هى العيوب التى تراها فى المنتدى وتتمنى ان تزول؟ 
نصيحة تواحها لمن يعمل فى مثل مجال عملك !!!!!
هل كان للمنتدى اثر على شخصيتك؟
ماذا تتمنى فى بداية العام الجديد لك ولاسرتك ولبيتك الاخر (المنتدى)؟[/SIZE][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الجميل 
حسام 
اشكرك على شعور الطيب وكلماتك الرقيقه 
والله حضرتك اللى جميل بكل معنى الكلمة 

ما سر عشقك للزهور؟؟؟؟؟
تصدقنى لو قلت لك معرفش 
فى حاجات لو عرفت لها سبب يضيع سحرها 
بعشق الزهور ومعرفش سبب لعشقى 
بس ده مش جديد 
ده من ايام الطفولة 
كان مصروفى وانا فى ابتدائى صاغ واحد 
يعنى 10 مليمات 
يعنى فى الاسبوع 6 صاغ الجمعه اجازة 
كنت احوش واروح المشتل اشترى ورد 
وازرعه وارعاه وارويه 
ايه السر معرفش 

ابه هيا القاعه اللي بتشعر انها اجمل قاعه في المنتدى ؟؟؟ (سؤال محرج حبتين )

ولا محرج ولا حاجة 
ده راجع للحالة المزاجية اللى داخل بيها المنتدى 
الحالة جميله ممكن اتمتع فى قاعات الابداع بين الشعر والكلمات والخواطر 
مزاجى مرح تبقى فك التكشيرة والتهائى والتعارف 
مزاجى مش ولا بد تبقى على قاعة السياسه نشوف لنا معركة 
بس عادة مزاجى عادى واتجول فى انحاء المنتدى بتمتع 
بين كل قاعاته 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
حامل المســــــــــــــــك
اشكرك على كلماتك ومشاعرك 
وانا ايضا ابادلك نفس الشعور 
حضرتك من الناس المحترمة اللى افخر بهم 
وربنا يديم بنا الحب فى الله 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ميمو المصرى 
اهلا وسهلا بيك 
منور الموضوع 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
يابلديات 

 موقف غير لك مسار حياتك ؟
كان حلم حياتى اكون مهندس بحرى 
وعشت هذا الحلم بكل وجدانى 
وسعيت له بكل جهد 
بعد ظهور نتيجة الثانوية العامة 
وجدت نفسى تجارة الاسكندرية 
من اول يوم دخلت الكلية 
تحولت حياتى نهائى 
عشقت الادارة  
وتحول مسار حياتى الى مجال الاعمال 


 شخص أرتاحلته من يوم ما شوفته وتقديرك له كان فى محله 
والله يا ميمو 
انا مازال اصدقاء الطفولة على علاقة واتصال بهم 
وعلاقتى بهم جيده جدا 
لكن حقيقى  لم يحدث  لى شىء من سؤالك 
لكن اكيد فى ناس التقى بهم وهم جديرين بكل تقدير واحترام 
وابادلهم هذا التقدير والاحترام 
[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
صلادينو

اشكرك على مرورك الكريم الطيب 
حضرتك اسعدتنى بوجودك 
ودائما لك منى كل حب وتقدير واحترام 
[]

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ/أسكندارنى
صاحب أجمل فكرة بالمنتدى ((أوسكار 2006))
كل التهنئة لكم ولكل الزملاء اللى شاركو فى أظهارها بالصورة المشرفة والمميزة متمنيا ان شاء الله أن تستمر ويزداد الأهتمام بها أكثر وأكثر كى ننتظرها بشغف بنهاية كل عام ان شاء الله..
وبما أن حضرتك تعشق الأدارة نرجو أن تضع تصورا ودراسة جدوى وأعداد من الأن للمسابقة القادمة ان شاء الله..
ولو سمحت لى ان أسئلكم عن أحلامكم لمنتدانا الجميل بالمستقبل القريب والبعيد ان شاء الله ...؟وهل ممكن أن يكون هناك تجمع سنوى للأعضاء على مستوى المنتدى حتى لو فى صورة أحتفال لجوائز أوسكار ..؟؟أرجو ذلك..
وسعدنا جدا بوجود حضرتك معنا لهذا الحديث الشيق جدا معكم
وكل الشكر والتقدير للأخت الكريمة /بوكى بوكى ..
على الموضوع الجميل والمتميز وهذا ما عهدناه دائما بكل مواضيعها..
مع دوام التوفيق للجميع بكل خير وحب وسعادة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الرقيقه 
دكتورة نسيبه 
اشكرك على مجاملتك 
وحضرتك اللى منورة الموضوع والمنتدى 
برقتك وصداقتك ومحبتك لكل الاخوة الاعضاء 


حاجة بتضايقك فى اللى قدامك اوى ومش بتقدر متبينش ضيقك؟
الانسان اللى لا يحترم  من يتعامل معه 

حضرتك من النوع المجامل حتى لو المجاملة دى على باطل؟
لا 
انا  احترم الناس واتعامل معاهم بتقدير واحترام فى اى وقت وكل المواقف 
لكن 
عند الحق 
الحق اولى ان يتبع واللى يزعل يزعل 

فاطمة وصفية عملوا معاك موقف مش ممكن تنساه ابدا وكلما تفتكره تضحك جدا؟
ربنا يكرمك ويرذقك بالذرية الصحالحة ويجعلها لك قرة عين 
فاطمة وهى صغير كانت لا تنام الا بجوارى وفى حضنى 
رغم اصرار امها انها تنام فى سريرها وحجرتها 
بس كانت تشوفى دخل السرير الا واسرع من البرق بجوارى وفى حضنى وهى عارفه انها اذا وصلت لحضنى يبقى مش حتروح حجرتها 
المهم 
مره امها جت وقالت لها يالا يافاطمة زى ما اتفقنا 
راحت قاعده وبصت لامها بحده وغضب 
وقالت لها 
انا نايمه جنب بابايا 
روحى انتى شوفى ابوك فين ونامى جنبه 
طبعا انا من المفاجأة و الضحك مبقتش عارف اعمل ايه رحت ساحب اللحاف وغطيت راسى ونمت وسحبتها بهدوء وحضنتها ونمنا 
وطبعا كل ده على اجمل سيمفونيه غضب ورعد واغلظ ايمانات من امها 
بس عدت على خير 

صفيه مرة كنا فى رحلة للقاهرة 
واثناء دخولنا القلعة 
كان يتم تفتيش الرجال 
السيدات والاطفال يدخلو بسلام 
وطبعا الاجانب المحترمين 
اما الرجال المصريين يتم وقوفهم صف للتفتيش 
المهم 
الكل دخل وانا واقف فى الصف منتظر دورى 
صفيه لم تجدنى بجوارها 
راحت راجعة بغضب 
ومسكت ايدى وبصوت عالى 
تعالى 
وامام  عميد و2 عقداء شرطة  واللجنة اللى بتقوم بالتفتيش 
تقوول لهم بغضب حقيقى 
ده ابويا 
ميتفتش 
روحو شوفو حرامى ولا ارهابى ولا بتاع مخدرات ولا جاسوس 
محدش يفتش ابويا 
انا بقول لكم اهه 
والمجموعه بتاعة الشرطة العميد والباقى 
نزل عليهم سهم الله 
ضحك لدرجة الهوس 
والعميد يقول لها 
لا حنفتشه ونحبسه كمان 
تقوله 
محدش يقدر يقرب لابويا 
انا قلت لكم اهه 
ورينا شطارتك بقى 
فى الاخر العميد قالى اتفضل ادخل ياباشا 
ومفيش داعى تمشى بالبودى جارد بتاعك 
والحمد لله 
على فكرة ابحث لهم على عرسان 
لو تخديهم هدية لاتنين عرسان بورسعيديه 
تبقى خدمتى اخوك الكبير 
دمتى بخير دائما 
[

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذنا الفاضل 
محمد نديم 

شرف لى ان تكون متواجد معى 
وشرف اكبر تقديرك واحترامك 
لك منى اسمى معانى التقدير والاحترام 

 ما هي الشخصيات التي كان لها أثرلت في اختيارك لمجرى حياتك؟
اولا والدى الله يرحمه 
اتعلمت منه معنى انى اكون رجل اتحمل مسئولية افعالى وكلماتى ومواقفى 
ثانيا شيخ فاضل كريم من علماء اسكندرية الافاضل 
تعلمت على يديه ان اكون مسلم 
وان حكمى  على اى شىء فى حياتى دائما وابدا 
يكون بوضعه على ميزان الشريعه ( الكتاب والسنة)
اذا وافق  الشريعه اكون معه 
واذا اختلف مع الشريعه ارفضه 
مهما كان هوى نفسى ورغباتى الشخصية 
كل دع تعلمته باسلوب سلس هادىء 

 هل حققت ما كنت قد أخترته أو حلمت به؟
الحمد لله 
لكن لا يملىء عين ابن ادم الا التراب 
مازالت نفسى تحرضنى على التحليق فوق القمم
 ما هي نسبة تحقق أحلامك بالمفارنة مع واقعك؟
الحمد لله 
بنسبة 75%  تقريبا 
لكن الرضا يعوض الباقى 
[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
jemmy  
اكرمك الله 
كلماتك الرقيقه اخجلتنى 
واحاسيسك غمرتنى بالحب والاخوة 
اكرمك الله 
وزادنى شرف بتواجدك 
وسعدت بكل كلمة كتبتها 
الف شكر لك اخى الكريم 
  ]]

----------


## boukybouky

يلا اسكندراني عايزين همة كنت داخلة اضيف كام سؤال علي الماشي

لقيتك مش رديت لسه علي البقية ..قلت حرام اسيبك شوية ترد علي الترحاب

الجميل ده بك و تفضي بقي للرد و ربنا يقويك  :: 

لي عودة للأسئلة بس لو مش كنت خلصت ردود هسأل و ماليش دعوة بقي 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## osha

> الاخت الرقيقه 
> دكتورة نسيبه 
> الكل دخل وانا واقف فى الصف منتظر دورى 
> صفيه لم تجدنى بجوارها 
> راحت راجعة بغضب 
> ومسكت ايدى وبصوت عالى 
> تعالى 
> وامام  عميد و2 عقداء شرطة  واللجنة اللى بتقوم بالتفتيش 
> تقوول لهم بغضب حقيقى 
> ...


صباح الورد
شوف انا كنت صاحية على الصبح بافطر وباشرب عصير البرتقال على مهلي وقلت افتح المنتدى اشوف ايه الاخبار والناس والدنيا وماكنش في نيتي اشارك 
بس بصراحة لما قريت المشاركة دي ركنت العصير جانبا في سابقة الاولى من نوعها وقلت لازم ارد 
ايه العسل دا حرام عليك انا قعدت اضحك عليها لما نفسي راح
بس سؤال 
يعني هي جايبة التشرد دا من بره ؟ اكيد يعني له جذور يا عم اسكندراني يا جدع
واكيد انت لسه فاكر شوية جذور 
مش حاسيبك يا اسكندراني تمشي من على الكرسي دا من غير ما اعرف جذور التشرد بتاعة بنتك جابتها منين

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا اهلا اهلا ابن بلدى الغالى . اسكندرانى ......
اهلا بيك على الكرسى انا جاى ارحب بيك وماشى ... ومعلهش مش حسأل ..
بس الترحيب بحبيبى واجب 
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## حنـــــان

تجنن قصص بناتك اللي حكيتهالنا يا اسكندراني بجد فرحت بيهم قوي... ربنا يخليهم ويديهم الصحة ويفرحكم بيهم.




> يعني هي جايبة التشرد دا من بره ؟ اكيد يعني له جذور يا عم اسكندراني يا جدع
> واكيد انت لسه فاكر شوية جذور 
> مش حاسيبك يا اسكندراني تمشي من على الكرسي دا من غير ما اعرف جذور التشرد بتاعة بنتك جابتها منين


أنا معاكي يا أوشا وأطالب برد صريح ومفصل ولن أقبل بغيره!  ::

----------


## monmon_aso1982

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييت

ازيكم عاملين اية

اولا موضوعك جميل قوى قوى يا بوكى 

ثانيا الموضوع دة عايز صراحة من اسكندرانى وبما اننا على كرسى الاعتراف بيقا لازم نسأل شوية أسالة صعبة ولازم الاستاذ اسكندرانى يرد عليا وميزوغش منها ها علشان نكون على نور من الاول

نبدأ

المشهد الأول 
الاستاذ اسكندرانى جالس على الكرسي وهو فى هدوء اعصاب منتظر الاسئلة ويقول انا جاهز للأسئلة اتفضلوا ونور المصباح في وجهه 
على اساس اعتراف يعنى هههههههه

ونقول 

س: هو مش سؤال بالظبط بس احنا عايزين الاستاذ اسكندرانى يقول سر من أسراره  محدش يعرفة ويكون حصريا على منتدى أبناء مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتخفش مش هاقول لحد

ج:                        ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


المشهد الثانى 
الاستاذ اسكندرانى يشعر بالقلق ويتصبب عرقاً ويطالب بكوب ماء ويشرب كوب الماء الى أخرة ومرة أخرى النور فى وجهه 

ونقول 

س: من كان وراء دخولك الى المنتدى وماهو اول تقيمم وصل اليك ومن كان المقيم وماهو الموضوع الذى حصل على التقييم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ج:                  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



المشهد الثالث 
الاستاذ اسكندرانى يقف ويقول لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لو فضل الموضوع كدا انا هامشى 
ونقولة هيهات تمشى تروح فين
هوا مين اللى هيفتحلة الباب أصلا 
ومرة أخرى النور فى وجهه
ونقول 

س: ماهى أكثر صفة تكرهها فيمن تحب وتحزن لوجودها فيه وماذا تفعل اذا وجدتها هل تحاول أن تغيرة أو تتركة وترحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع ذكر أمثلة لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ج:              ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المشهد الرابع 

الاستاذ اسكندرانى: يقول انا ماشى خلاص كدا كفاية عليكى اسئلة
أمانى : والله أخر سؤال معلش وادى النور اهوة هانحطة على جنب

س: الدنيا غيرتك ولا انتا زى زمان ببرائة الاطفال؟؟؟؟

ج:             ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جاوب بسرعة لو سمحت  


واخيراً وليس أخراً  تصافح بالايدى بين الاستاذ اسكندرانى ومحاورته اللى هيا امانى وتقول سورررررررررررررررى على الاطالة ومستنية ردودك وزى ما أتفقنا مفيش تزويغ
وعلى فكرة انا اخويا أسمة نادر وهما بيقولوا لحضرتك يا نادر 
ياترى اسم حضرتك  فعلا نادر ولا أييييييييييييييييييييية 

سلمى على اسكندرية وعلى البحر وانا بورسعيدية على فكرة لو عايز عرسان يعنى
هههههههههههه

سلام بقا *

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الغالى 
ابراهيم 
دراجون شادو 
الله يكرمك ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل امانيك 
تقديرى واحترامى لك يزيد يوما بعد يوم 
اتمنى لك من كل قلبى 
دوام الصحة والعافيه وصلاح الاحوال 

صلاح جاهين  ياسيدى الفاضل 
نموذج متفرد  فى فنه 
وربعياته قمة فى الجمال والفلسفة 

حارد عليك ايضا بربعيات 
بس مش من صلاح جاهين 
شوف ياسيدى 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/16.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الفيلسوف قاعد يفكر سيبوه
لا تعملوه سلطان و لا تصلبوه
ما تعرفوش إن الفلاسفه يا هوه
اللي يقولوه بيرجعوا يكدبوه
عجبي[/poem]


انا ضد الراى ده 
لان الفلاسفة والعلماء والحكماء شموع انارت طريق الحضارات 
شوف الراى ده كده 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يارب اكون قمت بدورى
والكلمة طلعت من زورى
مليان مرار لكن باحلم
ببكرة مفروش بزهورى[/poem]

الثانية 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/16.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زاي شبابنا يقوم و ياخـــــــــد دوره 
من غير صراخ يئذيه و يجرح زوره
يا هلتري أحسن له يقعد ساكـــــــــت 
أو ينترك و لو خرج عن طــــــوره ؟
عجبي[/poem]

طيب نعمل ايه للشباب 
وهو ده حاله 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شُرُمْ بُرُمْ 00حَلَقوا الشَنَبَات
إتمكيجوا00طَفّوا اللمبَـات
قادوا الشموع00 رقصو بالصاجات 
شبابنا  فطر و إتعَشّـىَ و بَات[/poem]

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخ الكريم 
raspberry  

اشكرك على تواجدك واشكرك على ثقتك فى شخصى 

من وجهة نظرك ايه افضل النظريات والنظم الاقتصاديه اللى تصلح لتطبيقها فى مصر بحيث يؤدى هذا الى رفع مستوى المعيشه فى مصر ومعالجة اقتصادنا المتردى

حقيقى وبثقه 
اى نظرية اقتصادية تصلح للتطبيق فى مصر 
لو يوجد 
اخــــــــــــلاص 
وصدق النوايا 
وان يكون هدفنا الحقيقى مصلحة شعبها 
غير كده 
يبقى بنبدور بذور القمح فى وسط البحر 
ومنتظرين نجمع من سنابلها 

ما هو شعورك بدقه فور سماع نباء اعدام صدام .. ؟

للموت رهبة وجلال 
طبعا زعلت وحزنت جدا كمان 


وما شعورك الان بعد معرفتك بتفاصيل هذا الاعدام
زاد حنقى وغضبى 
وتسالت 
من اللذى اعدمه 
امريكا ولا الشيعه ولا ايران 
زى ما بيردد مصطفى بكرى 
الحقيقه 
اعدمه وقتله 
هوان العرب 
فمن هانت عليه نفسه 
كان على الناس اهون 

هل لديك ميول أو اهتمامات تجاه فن معين .. وياريت تكلمنا بالتفصيل عنه
كل اهتماماتى وميولى الفنيه 
لا تتعدى سماع اغانى ام كلثوم وعبد الوهاب 
مرورا بسلاطين الطرب العربى حتى نصل لاخر عنقود الفن 
اصالة وماجده الرومى 
وبس 

أعضاء تحترمهم .. 
صدقنى ومش كلام انشاء 
كل الاعضاء احترمهم واجلهم 

اعضاء تفتقدهم 
طبعا ولا خلاف 
بسنت بنت مصر 

((سؤال استغلالى جدا)) أسعار الشقق التمليك وصلت كام فى مناطق اسكندريه الجديده اللى على امتداد البحر
شوف بقى ياسيدى 
الاول تدفع عموله 10% عند الشراء 
اما اذا كنت حتبيع تبقى 20%
اذا كنت تقصد شقق ترى البحر مباشرة 
يبقى بتتكلم فى ربع مليون فما فوق 
اما اذا كنت تقصد قريبه من البحر 
فمن السهل ان تجد شقق فى حدود 50 الف بدون تشطيب 
اما القرى السياحية الممتدى على الساحل 
انسى ياعمرو

منتظر شيك  بثمن الاستشارة 
][

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الفاضلة 
ليلة عشق 
انا اللى اشكرك بتواجدك معى هنا 
ولى شرف ان حضرتك كنتى معنا فى لجنة التحكيم 
وحضرتك نموذح للتفانى والاخلاص والحيادية 
وانا فخور بانى اتعرفت على شخصيه مثل حضرتك 
وفى انتظار عودتك الكريمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[][]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
اوشا 
اهلا بك ومنوره 
انا برضه مصدقتش ان حضرتك حتتنازلى وتشرفينى 
ده شرف اعتز به 
وافخر به 
بس بلاش دستة الاسئلة بتاعتك دى 
بصراحه 
انا خايف منك 
والفريسكا جاهزة جاهزة 
بشرفى جاهزة 
بس الرحمه حلوه 
انا اخوك  برضه 

[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخويا الحبيب الاهلاوى 
محمود زايد 

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
انت داخل خدوهم بالصوت قبل ما يغلبوكم 
عزومة ايه ياعم الاونطة 
هى العزومة مش كانت فى المنصورة 
وحسام عمر شاهد 
بالامارة فى بلقاس 
وبامارة الربع جنيه السلف 
فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكر 
ولا افكرك ونفتح الدفاتى تنقرا 

على كل حال معلش 
تعالى انت اسكندرية واهلا وسهلا بيك فى اى وقت والعزومة موجوده 
اه 
نسيت اقولك معلش 
ماتش الاهلى تتعوض 
هو فعلا الحكم كان منحاز 
والجمهور عصبى وبيحدفكم بالطوب  
ومذيع التليفزيون برضه ضدكم 
والهوا كان ضدكم فى الشوطين 
والعارضه بتاعة الحضرى كانت واسعه 
الظروف فعلا كانت صعبة قووووووووووى 
الكل ضدكم 
بس متنساش ان ليدر حط خطه كده  :good:  

نخش على الاسئله 
كتر حاجه اتمنيتها ولسه ما اتحققش ؟
اكرر الحج كمان مرة ومرة ومرة 
ربنا يرزقنى ويرزقك وكل الاخوة الاعضاء يارب 

ياريت تحكى لنا على مجال دراستك وعملك وياترى حققت فيه طموحك 
انا خريج تجارة الاسكندرية 
دفعهة قديمة قوى 83 
اشتغلت بعد تخرجى فى مكتب تصدير واستيراد 
اتعلمت وحبيت العمل الحر 
عملت مكتب صغير فى مجال التخليص الجمركى 
وبدا دخول انشطة اخرى بالتدريج 
تصدير  وتوكيلات  ملاحيه 
الحمد لله 
حققت 75 % من طموحاتى 
والباقى يعوضه الرضا 
الحمد لله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ العزيز / الأسكندرانى
مرحباً بك وبالأسكندرية الجميلة التى أعشقها فى فصل الشتاء وأتمتع بجوها وبحرها خاصة قبل شروق الشمس وكم أعشق أهل الأسكندرية وذاد حبى لهم بمعرفتك فأنا أتابع كتاباتك وأحترم قلمك المبدع الجرىء . حبك لدراسات الجدوى زكرنى بأبنى أحمد أ الصاعق ) فهو أيضاً مميز فى دراسات الجدوى . ومن هنا عرفت لماذا أنت دائماً مرتب الفكر فمن يجيد دراسة الجدوى يدرس كل شىء جيداً قبل الإقدام عليه . 
أخى الفاضل 
أحييك وأحيي من شاركوا فى مسابقة أوسكار ابناء مصر وقد تقدمت لكم بالشكر وقلت أنى أثق فى رأيكم وأنا أكرر ذلك الأن .
كان لى موضوع بأسم النيل شريان الحياة ( موسوعة أبناء مصر ) وقد رشحته ولم يكن هدفى أبداً الفوز فى المسابقة ولو أن الفوز يسعدنى كأى أنسان ولكن هدفى كان أن يدخل الجميع على الموضوع لأهميته القصوى من وجهة نظرى وسأضع رابط الموضوع لعلك تشرفنى بالإطلاع علية وعلى موضوع تغريبة العقل المسلم الذى انزل به على شكل حلقات كل حلقة بتغريبة واليك الروابط
النيل شريان الحياة ( موسوعة ابناء مصر )
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=60206

التغريبة الأولى للعقل المسلم
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=67498

التغريبة الثانية للعقل المسلم
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...d=1#post745111
دمت بخير واشكرك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ليدر 
شكرا على مشاركتك الرقيقه 
وانت اللى منور المنتدى 
ارق تحياتى لك وللاسرة الكريمة 

انت ايه رأيك فى اسكندرية فى الشتا ؟
اذا كانت اسكندريه ساحرة فى الصيف 
فهى فاتنه السحر فى الشتاء 
دافئة المشاعر 
حانية العواطف 
تشعر بجمالها فى كل شىء 
كأن الامطار قد غسلتها من الهموم 
تراها واقفه شامخة على شواطئها الخاليه 
وبينها وبين البحر  لغة حب وعشق 
يداعبها بامواجه 
تغازله بامطارها 
يلقى عليها رزازه 
تحلق فوقه بطيورها  
طيور النورس  على صفحات مياه المينا الشرقيقه 
بجد ياليدر حاقول لك كلام من هنا لاخر مكان فى العالم 


كلمنا عن اجمل مكان بتحبه فى اسكندرية و ذكرياتك فيه !!ده برضه سؤال 
كل شارع وكل حارة وكل مكان فى اسكندرية اعشقه واحبه واهواه ونقشت فيه ذكريات الطفوله والشباب اقول لك عن ايه ولا ايه 
عن سيدى بشر مهد الطفوله واحلامها 
ورمالها الصفراء الذهبيه 
وشاطئها الساحر 
وكيف كنت امشى من سيدى بشر حتى المنتزة  يوميا من بعد صلاة العصر حتى المغرب 
واشاهد الغروب بجوار اسوار قصر المنتزة 

اقول لك عن كازينو بترو وطابيه سيدى بشر القديمة 
عن فندق البوريفاج وحديقته
الشانزليزية 
عن سحر الجلوس فى كافتريا فندق سان ستفانو 

اقول لك عن شوارع السرايا ولوران وثروت 
شوارع الحب 
والفيلات وحدائقها وهدوئها وانوار شوارعها الهادئة الحنونه 
ولا الترماى ابو دورين 
ولا جيلاتى محطة الرمل ولا الفيشار 
ولا سينما الهمبرا وبلازا ولاجيتيه 
ايام التزويغ من ثانوى 
ولا المراكز الثقافيه 
الفرنسية والالمانيه (جوته) 
والالمانيه الشرقيه (قبل الاتحاد) 
ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
مقولكش 
نادى الطلبة الوافدين اللى فى جناكليش 
وشارع مرتضى وشدتس  ومدرسة الامريكان 
وكله كوم 
وايام الكلية 
وكافتيريا  كلية الاداب 
كلها ادااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب على حق 
حرام عليك ياليدر 
قلبت المواجع 
وانا ما صدقت قلبى تاب من ليالى العذاب 
كلمة تحب تقولها لإدارة المنتدى بمناسبة موضوع اوسكار
كلمة فعلا لازم اقولها 
وهو شكرى وتقديرى للاستاذ احمد صلاح 
لدعمه للموضوع من اول يوم 
واستجابته السريعه لاى مطلب لنا 
الف شكر له 

شكرا لك ياليدر وسعدت بوجودك 

[

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الرقيقه 
سابرينا 
اشكرك جزيل شكرى على مقدمتك الرقيقه 
وانا فعلا اكن لحضرتك تقدير واحترام فوق الوصف 
لك منى خالص تقديرى واحترامى 


ما هى العيوب التى تراها فى المنتدى وتتمنى ان تزول؟ 
الحمد لله هى مش عيوب 
ولكن هى بعض السلوكيات 
مثل الحده فى الردود او التعصب لراى 
ولكنها اكيد ستختفى 
لان ما يسود ابناء مصر فعلا هو الحب والاحترام 

نصيحة تواحها لمن يعمل فى مثل مجال عملك !!!!!
القراءة والمطالعة اليوميه على كل جديد 
الحرص على تدوين كل ما يقع تحت بصرك من معلومات ثم فرزها وتجميعها فى ملفات
الحرص على اقامة علاقات عامة جيدا بل ممتازة بكل من حولك ومن يعمل معك فى هذا المجال 
اجعلى لنفسك ساعة فى اليوم 
افتحى اجندة تليفوناتك واتصلى بـ 5 اشخاص ليس بينك وبينهم شغل قائم حاليا 
اسالى عن احواله وصحته (ليس اكتر ) 
اجعلى كل من يتعامل معك يشعر نحوك بالتقدير والاحترام وهذا لا ياتى الا بالصدق والوضوح فى التعامل والاحترام المتبادل 
دائما دائما دائما 
انظرى للصف الثانى والثالث والرابع فى المستويات الادارية فى الشركات والمكاتب والمصالح التى تتعاملى معها  واحترميها وقدريها  بدون اسباب ولكن بصفه عامة 
القائمة ملىء بالنصائح 
وربنا يسهل واحاول اكتبها واضعها فى موضوع مستقبل 

هل كان للمنتدى اثر على شخصيتك؟
هو الحب والصداقة فى المنتدى 
عوضت كثيرا من جفاف الحياة الان 
وسرعه وتيرتها  فاشعر بين الاعضاء بالاخوة والراحه فعلا 

ماذا تتمنى فى بداية العام الجديد لك ولاسرتك ولبيتك الاخر (المنتدى)؟
اتمنى لى شخصيا
الستر والعفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
لاسرتى ربنا يحفظهم ويحميهم وينجحهم ويحبب فيهم خالقه 
المنتدى اتمنى لكل اخ واخت فيه دوام الحب فى الله وان يكرمنا الله جميعا 
ويحقق لكل من كل امنياته 
دمتى بخير اختى الكريمة سابرينا 
[

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
اشرف المملوك 
اشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقه 
وفعلا كلماتك اكبر مما استحق 
غمرتنى احاسيسك ومشاعرك الاخوية 
الف شكر لك 
نرجو أن تضع تصورا ودراسة جدوى وأعداد من الأن للمسابقة القادمة ان شاء الله
فعلا فى دراسة نقوم بها الان للاعداد لهذا الامر 
ويتم مناقشة كل الاقتراحات التى قدمت فى الموضوع 
وحتى الانتقادات ومنتظر راى بعض الاخوة الكرام من المحكمين 
شكرا على اهتمامك الجميل 

أحلامكم لمنتدانا الجميل بالمستقبل القريب والبعيد ان شاء الله 
احلامى ان يكون مؤسسه كبيره للحب والخير ليس على مستوى النت فقط 
لكن يتحول الى ارض الواقع 
ونستطيع  من خلاله ان نقدم الخير والمساعده لكل محتاجة 
سواء فكريه او معنوية او مادية 

وهل ممكن أن يكون هناك تجمع سنوى للأعضاء على مستوى المنتدى حتى لو فى صورة أحتفال لجوائز أوسكار
هى فعلا الفكرة دى قائمة وتحت الدراسة وسنعلن عنها فى اقرب فرصه وستكون ان شاء الله مشرفه لاسم منتدانا 
الف شكر لك اخى طارق على تواجدك وحرصك الصادق على المنتدى 
[]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 
الله يكرمك 
انا سعيد فعلا بوجودى معكم 
ولك منى خالص شكرى وتقديرى 
على اتاحة هذا الشرف لى 
]

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

استاذ نادر

اولا ما شاء الله على مواقف بنات حضرتك بجد زى العسل ربنا يخليهوملك يارب ويبارك فيهم وتشوفهم فى احسن المراكز ان شاء الله والعرسان عليا  انا هصدرلك اتنين بورسعيدية تمام يليقوا بيهم

انا شيفاك قايل قصايد فى اسكندرية 

انا المرة دى مش هتطلب سؤال انا هطلب بيتين شعر صغيرين من كلماتك فى حب اسكندرية

معلش طلب صعب شوية ورخم حبيتين بس يارب تقدر تحققه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه الغاليه 
اوشــــــــــــا 
تقصدى ايه بكلمة جذور التشرد 
انتى تقصدينى ؟؟؟
باين عليك كده تقصدينى 
بس عاوز اقولك 
يا ماما 
على راى المثل 
اكفى القدره على فمها تطلع البنت لامها 
اكيد وخداه من امها 
وانا مكنتش اعرف 
بس بجد يا اوشا 
تصرفات صفيه وشقاوتها غير طبيعيه 
بس لما اجى اعاقبها 
كانت امى الله يرحمها تقولى 
اللى خلف مامتش 
نفس اللى هى عملته ده انت 
نسيت لما عملته يوم كذا فى الحته الفلانيه 
وهى اللى تنقذها منى 
وتقولى فاطمة طالعة لاهل امها 
صفيه طالعة كلها من عيلتك 
مش عارف ده زم ولا مدح 
الله يرحمها 
تعرفى الان بقى 
لما اجى اعاقبها ولا اضربها 
تقولى ايه 
انت نسيت وصيه ستو 
مش قالت لك متضربنيش 
ولا وصية ستو مبتحترمهاش 
ابقى عاوز احدفها من البلكونه 
كل اللى اعمله اقول لها 
غورى من وشى مش عاوز اسمع صوتك 
وعلى ماهى تخرج اكون مت على نفسى من الضحك 
فعلا كل الاقارب 
بيقولو كلها شقاوتك وانت صغير 
بس انا ولد يا اوشا لازم اكون شقى 
بمناسبة بقى جذور التشرد 
حاقولك على حاجة 
وانا صغير يعنى 7 سنين كده 
يوم عيد ورحت انا واخويا اللى اصغر منى واختى الاصغر الملاهى 
المهم  اتعرضنا لعملية نشل وضاع المصروف والعيديات 
كل اللى باقى 
نص فرنك 
مش عارف حد يعرفه ولا حتى ذكراه انتهت 
يعنى 20 مليم  او صاغين 
المهم 
تذكرة الترماى بصاغ 
واحنا تلاته 
اتفقنا 
اننا نركب اختى ونقطع لها تذكرة وتقعد 
وانا واخويا نقطع تذكرة بصاغ 
ونتبادل النزول فى المحطات 
كانت الملاهى فى ارض كوته فى الازاريطه 
فبدا الترام السير وفيه اختى واخى الاصغر 
وانا اجرى بجوار الترام لحد محطة مجمع الكليات 
وينزل اخويا واركب انا وهو يجرى لحد محطة شبان المسلمين 
وويركب هو وانزل انا اجرى لحد محطة الشاطبى 
وهكذا 
لحد ماوصلنا لمحطة سبورتنج 
سائق الترام يظهر شايف الحكاية من المرايا 
شايف اللى بيجرى وينزل واللى بيصرخ  وهكذا 
نزل ومسكنا احنا الاتنين انا واخويا 
من قفانا ولما عرف نزل فينا شتيمة 
ياصيع تلاقيكم لعبتم قمار فى الملاهى 
ولا شربتم سجاير 
 بعد  الشتيمة والسب سمح لنا اننا نركب مجانا لحد سيدى بشر 
تابعى باقى التشرد فى المشاركة القادمة للاخت حنان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

[

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
حنان 
اكرمك الله واعزك 
ورزقك الذرية الصالحة يارب 
وجعلهم قرة عين لك ولك اسرتك 
بما انك تضامنتى مع اوشا فى البحث عن جذور التشرد 
حأقولك على حكاية 
وعلى فكرة فى حكاية تانيه حصلت فى تريانون ولانى اعرف ان حضرتك  من عشاق تريانون حبقى اقصها لك مره تانيه 

اتربيت فى طفولتى  منطقة سيدى بشر
وعلى شاطئه   يوجد جزيرتان فى البحر 
واحده امام مسجد سيدى بشر اسمها جزيرة الدهب 
والاخرى عند ميامى اسمها جزيرة الكوور
كانت جزيرة الكوور دى مساحتها كبيرة ومتصله بصخرة بير مسعود فتمنع الامواج عن شاطىء ميامى 
المهم 
كنت انا وولاد عمى كلنا على البحر وانا اصغرهم 9 سنين 
كلهم ايامها كانو فى الكليات 
اتفقو انهم يعومو لحد الجزيرة 
قلت وانا معاكم 
قالو لا انت تقعد تاخد بالك من الشمسية والهدوم والاكل وحاجاتنا 
طبعا اتغظت 
هما نزلو من هنا وانا بعدها بشوية 
ركبنى شيطان العند والتحدى وقررت انى اروح الجزيرة لوحدى وهما هناك 
نزلت وبدات العوم 
وفى نص المسافة بدات اشعر بالتعب فعلا 
وبدا العوم يظهر للى موجودين على الشاطىء ان فى حد بيغرق 
والصفرات والرايات 
وكل واحد اللى ربنا قدره عليه اللى نزل بعوامه واللى نزل بالبنسوار 
واللى قريبين بدو يعومو فى اتجاهى 
لحد ما وصلو لى 
طبعا 
شتيمة وزعيق واركب يابنى منك لله 
وانا اقول لهم ايه انا رايح الجزيرة 
يابنى انت بتغرق ومش عارف تعوم 
ادوحر واقول لهم انتو اشفهمكم انا رايح الجزيرة 
وامام اصرارى 
اتحرك الموكب الميمون 
اخوك اللى كله وهو لابس المايوه شبه ابو جلمبو  
وحوالى 5 بنسوارات  غير اللى بيعوم جنبى بعوامه ساحبها وراه 
وغير اللى بيعوم كده 
واللى على الجزيرة واقفين يتفرجوا على الموكب 
لحد ما وصلنا 
ولما ولاد عمى شافونى وشافو الناس 
اتفجعو والناس لما عرفو انهم ولاد عمى 
بقت الشتيمه للركب 
ياللى معندكمش دم 
تسيبو ولد صغير لوحده وتنسوه 
يالللى ياللى ياللى 
فى الاخر 
يالا علشان نرجع 
الناس تتحايل على اخوك اركب ياعم بنسوار 
وانا لا انا حارجع عوم 
طيب اقعد على العوامة ونجرك 
ابدا لازم ارجع عوم 
اخير نفس الموكب 
ومعانا زياده الناس اللى على الجزيرة 
الكل بيعوم فى اتجاه الشاطىء 
اكتر من 30 شخص 
غير البنسورات 
وطول السكه القى تشجيع من ناس 
يالا يابطل 
شد حيلك 
اضرب يايدك جامد 
رفس برجلك 
ارفع راسك 
خد نفس جامد 
واخوك ولا ابو هيف فى زمانه 
لحد ما وصلنا الشاطىء 
والناس تصقف وتصفر على اكبر عملية انقاذ 
وفجاة 
يظهر عم هيكل غطاس الشاطىء 
ويمسكنى من قفايا 
وبالدبارة بتاعة الصفارة ينزل ضرب فى اخوك الغلبان 
ويبرطم بالصعيدى 
انت يازبله تجوم الشاطىء وميجعدش 
انت يفرطوس تخلع جلوبنا 
انت يا كعل تجرى الرجاله على مله وشهم 
فين وفين على ماسابنى بعد الناس ما اتوسطه 
وهو مصر يخدنى يودينى لابويا بايده 
علشان ابويا يادبنى 
والحمد لله 
بس اقولك سر خطير بقى 
من يومها ياحنان مكررتهاش تانى 
منزلتش اصلا فى ميامى بعدها ابدا 
بس حققت المراد 
دمتى بخير دائما 
واشكرك على تواجدك معى فهو شرف لى 
[

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مـِش غـَلـطـَان الـسـَواق
ولا غـَلـطـَان عـَم هـِيـكـَّل
بـِصـراحـَّه مـِش أخـلاق
تـِركـَّب تـُرمـَاي بـنـِيـكـَّل
أو تـِعـمـِّل فـِيـهـَّا أبـُو هـِيـف
وتـعـُوم وحـدَّك ع الـكـِيـف
آهـُو جـَالـَّك يـُوم يـَاخـفـِيـف
وبـقـِيـت غـَلـبـان وضـَعـيـف
وإتـنـِيـن مـِن جـَنـس لـَطـِيـف
هـَيـحـَاسـبـُوك بـالـتـَضـَاعـِيـف
وتـحـَاسـِب مـَهـمـَّا تـحـَاسـِب
أنـَّا عـَارف مـِيـَّه لـمـِيـَّه
ف الآخـِر إن الـغـالـِب
طـَبـعـًا فـَاطـمـَّه وصـَفـيـَّه
يـِعـنـِي إنـتَّ إن كـُنـت مـُحـَاسـِب
هـُمَّ وزارة الـتـَربـيـَّه
جـُم شـَدُوا الـحـَبـل الـسـايـِّب
قـَلـبـُم يـَعـنـِي الـنـَظـريـَّه
ربـنـَّا يـِبـَاركـلـَّك فـِيـهـُم
ويـعـِيـنـَّك عـَلـَّى مـَعـَالـِيـهـم
ده بـَنـظـرَّه يـَدوب ف عـنـِيـهـُم
تـِصـبـَّح خـَاتـِم ف إيـديـهـُم
حـَتـَّى إن حـَبـِيـت تـِعـَاتـِبـهـُم
يـِفـتـِكـرُوا كـَلام جـِدتـهـُم
تـِعـمـِّل نـَفـسـَّك مـِخـَاصـمـهـُم
بـَرضـُه يـزيـدوا ف تـَصـمـِيـمـهـُم
إزاي يـَعـنـِي هـَتـقـنـِعـهـُم
وشـَقـَاوتـَّك مـِن شـَقـَاوتـهـُم
تـِضـحـَّك عـَلـَّى روحـَّك مـِنـهـُم
وتـحـس إن إنـتَّ ظـَالـمـهـُم
وصـحـيـح الـدنـيـَّا عـَجـَايـِّب
بـِتـمـُر بـسـُرعـَّه بـجـَّد
مـِن بـَعـد الـشـعـر الـشـَايـِّب
شـَقـَاوتـنـَّا خـَلاص لـِيـهـَّا حـَد
عـَمـَّك هـِيـكـَّل بـَقـَّى غـَايـِّب
إنـمـَّا لـِسـَاه ف الـقـَلـب
مـَع بـَحـر ومـُوج ومـَراكـِب
وأكـِيـد نـِسـيـَانـُه ده صـَعـب

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## osha

الله على كلامك على اسكندرية يا اسكندراني
مافيش اجمل منها في الشتا 
عارف انا امنية حياتي اروح اسكندرية وقت النوة 
كل مرة باحاول اضبطها بس مش بتيجي ابدا

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="double,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مـِش غـَلـطـَان الـسـَواق
ولا غـَلـطـَان عـَم هـِيـكـَّل
بـِصـراحـَّه مـِش أخـلاق
تـِركـَّب تـُرمـَاي بـنـِيـكـَّل
أو تـِعـمـِّل فـِيـهـَّا أبـُو هـِيـف
وتـعـُوم وحـدَّك ع الـكـِيـف
آهـُو جـَالـَّك يـُوم يـَاخـفـِيـف
وبـقـِيـت غـَلـبـان وضـَعـيـف
وإتـنـِيـن مـِن جـَنـس لـَطـِيـف
هـَيـحـَاسـبـُوك بـالـتـَضـَاعـِيـف
وتـحـَاسـِب مـَهـمـَّا تـحـَاسـِب
أنـَّا عـَارف مـِيـَّه لـمـِيـَّه
ف الآخـِر إن الـغـالـِب
طـَبـعـًا فـَاطـمـَّه وصـَفـيـَّه
يـِعـنـِي إنـتَّ إن كـُنـت مـُحـَاسـِب
هـُمَّ وزارة الـتـَربـيـَّه
جـُم شـَدُوا الـحـَبـل الـسـايـِّب
قـَلـبـُم يـَعـنـِي الـنـَظـريـَّه
ربـنـَّا يـِبـَاركـلـَّك فـِيـهـُم
ويـعـِيـنـَّك عـَلـَّى مـَعـَالـِيـهـم
ده بـَنـظـرَّه يـَدوب ف عـنـِيـهـُم
تـِصـبـَّح خـَاتـِم ف إيـديـهـُم
حـَتـَّى إن حـَبـِيـت تـِعـَاتـِبـهـُم
يـِفـتـِكـرُوا كـَلام جـِدتـهـُم
تـِعـمـِّل نـَفـسـَّك مـِخـَاصـمـهـُم
بـَرضـُه يـزيـدوا ف تـَصـمـِيـمـهـُم
إزاي يـَعـنـِي هـَتـقـنـِعـهـُم
وشـَقـَاوتـَّك مـِن شـَقـَاوتـهـُم
تـِضـحـَّك عـَلـَّى روحـَّك مـِنـهـُم
وتـحـس إن إنـتَّ ظـَالـمـهـُم
وصـحـيـح الـدنـيـَّا عـَجـَايـِّب
بـِتـمـُر بـسـُرعـَّه بـجـَّد
مـِن بـَعـد الـشـعـر الـشـَايـِّب
شـَقـَاوتـنـَّا خـَلاص لـِيـهـَّا حـَد
عـَمـَّك هـِيـكـَّل بـَقـَّى غـَايـِّب
إنـمـَّا لـِسـَاه ف الـقـَلـب
مـَع بـَحـر ومـُوج ومـَراكـِب
وأكـِيـد نـِسـيـَانـُه ده صـَعـب[/poem]
[frame="2 80"]*
اخوتى الكرام 
 سمحونى مقدرتش امام كلمات اخى عصام علم الدين الا انى اخرج عن ترتيب الاجابات عن الاسئلة 
سمحونى ارجوكم* [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
 bedo_ic  
اهلا بيك اسعدنى وجودك 
ماشى رايح فين بس خليك جنبى 
مش انت اسكندرانى تعالى اقعد جنبى شوية 
ومن قدم السبت لقى الاحد امامه  والكل خدامه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## قلب مصر

اسكندرانى بأمانة الموضوع دا من أجمل مواضيع كرسى التعارف اللى قريتها
عجبنى قوى مواقف بناتك الحلوين ربنا يخليهوملك
وخصوصا صفية وعلى فكرة اسمها على أسم أغلى انسانة عندى فى الوجود
ربنا يخليهوملك يارب ويسعدك بيهم 
وعجبتنى كلماتك عن اسكندرية ومواقفك الجميلة فى سيدى بشر والتروماى
وقصيدة عصام علم الدين رائعة جدا جدا 
بالنسبة للأسئلة انا شايفة الجميع متوصيين بيك جدا 
بس هحاول اترفق بيك فى الأسئلة ومسألش كتير
- ايه الموقف اللى مر عليك فى حياتك وتمنيت عدم حدوثه
- المثل بيقول تعرف فلان ؟ اعرفه ..............عاشرته ؟ ............لا.............  يبقى متعرفوش
هل ينطبق هذا المثل عليك فى الحياة من حيث انك قابلت ناس واعتقدت فيهم شيئ لفترة طويلة وبعد ان تعمقت معرفتك بهم تغير رأيك
- توقعاتك لتغيير  الحال فى مصر بعد عشرون عاما من الآن ربنا يديك ويدينا طولة العمر 
ما أهم صفة يتميز بها اسكندرانى من وجهة نظره ، وما أهم صفة كان يتمنى وجودها وغير موجودة ، وما هى آسوأ صفة موجودة كنت تتمنى انها تكون غير موجودة عندك
وكفاية كدة دلوقتى علشان صعبت عليا
وعلى فكرة دى اول مرة أسأل حد فى كرسى التعارف 
دايما ادخل اسلم وامشى
بس انا حسيت ان حضرتك شخصية جديرة بالفعل بأن الانسان يعرفها جيدا لما تتميز به من جوانب متميزة  فى شخصيتك 
تقبل فائق احترامى وتقديرى وارجو انى مكونش ازعجتك بالأسئلة
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
امانى 
ارق تحياتى لك 
انتى بقى حكاية لوحدك 



> وعلى فكرة انا اخويا أسمة نادر وهما بيقولوا لحضرتك يا نادر


اول مره اشوف واحده لها اخين 
واحد عايش فى بورسعيد والتانى فى اسكندرية 
وهى متعرفش 
انتى مش عارفه انى اخوك ولا ايه 



> سلمى على اسكندرية وعلى البحر وانا بورسعيدية على فكرة لو عايز عرسان يعنى


اسكندرية واهلها يبلغوك السلام لكل بورسعيد واهلها 
وموضوع العرسان عاوز طبعا  ابعت لك البنات امتى 
ندخل على الاسئله علشان الاستوديو يلحق يذيع الحلقات على الهواء 

احنا عايزين الاستاذ اسكندرانى يقول سر من أسراره محدش يعرفة ويكون حصريا على منتدى أبناء مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اقولك بس متقوليش لحد نهائى 
ساعات لما اغيظ فاطمة وصفيه 
اقول لهم انى متجوز واحده تانيه غير امهم ومخلف منها ولدين 
وانى لما حاموت حيبقى هما اوصياء عليكم وحيمشوكو على العجين متلخبطهوش 
هما طبعا بيخدو الموضوع بضحك لكن تشوفى الغيظ اللى على وجوههم 
يصعبو عليك 

من كان وراء دخولك الى المنتدى 
وصلتنى رسالة من الاستاذ الكريم  احمد صلاح 
بها مجموعه من الزهور والورود ولينك بالمنتدى 
وانتى عارفه قلبى ضعيف من الورد والزهور 
ضغط على اللينك ومن يومها مخرجتش من المنتدى 

وماهو اول تقيمم وصل اليك ومن كان المقيم وماهو الموضوع الذى حصل على التقييم 

اول تقييم وصلنى من الاخت الفاضلة / اوشا 
عن مشاركتى فى موضوع 

احنا بنحب سيدنا محمد ليه 
للاخت المتميزة سلوى 

ماهى أكثر صفة تكرهها فيمن تحب وتحزن لوجودها فيه 
نكران الجميل وعدم تقدير الغير 
وماذا تفعل اذا وجدتها هل تحاول أن تغيرة أو تتركة وترحل ؟؟؟
والله 
بحكم خبرتى وعملى وملحظاتى بصفة عامة 
لم اجد لهذه الصفة علاج ابدا 
والحمد لله وبكرمه وفضله 
لم اجدها فى اى شخص ممن احبهم 
ولكنى اجدها فى مجال العمل والزماله 
فى الحالة دى 
باخذ الاحتياط لا اكثر 
لكن برضه لا ابخل  باى خدمة او نصيحه 

الدنيا غيرتك ولا انتا زى زمان ببرائة الاطفال؟؟؟؟
اقولك بقى على السر اللى محدش يعرفه بجد 
وخاص لابناء مصر 
بداخلى طفل كبير 
يمارس طفولته فقط فى ابناء مصر بحرية وحب وشقاوة 
ومتمتع  جدا بوضعى ومكانتى فيه 
وسط مجموعه من الاحباب 
فعلا بصدق طفولتى بمارسها هنا 

اشكر يا اختى الرقيقه امانى على اسالتك 
وسعدت جدا بتواجدك 
ولا تنسى موضوع العرسان 
]

----------


## boukybouky

> اقولك بس متقوليش لحد نهائى 
> ساعات لما اغيظ فاطمة وصفيه 
> اقول لهم انى متجوز واحده تانيه غير امهم ومخلف منها ولدين 
> وانى لما حاموت حيبقى هما اوصياء عليكم وحيمشوكو على العجين متلخبطهوش 
> هما طبعا بيخدو الموضوع بضحك لكن تشوفى الغيظ اللى على وجوههم 
> يصعبو عليك


بجد فطست علي نفسي من الضحك مش ممكن انت بجد يا اسكندراني رهيب  :: 

انت كده مش بتعاقب فاطمة و صفيىة انت بتعاقب مامتهم ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليهم لك و يبارك فيهم و تفرح ان شاء الله بهم 

انا بجد مستمتعة باللي بقرأه في ردودك جدا ربنا يخليك و بشكرك جدا علي إضافة 

هذه الروح الجميلة التي اراها في ردودك و البسمة التي تتواجد عي شفاهنا و نحن نتصفح موضوعك ..

رغم اني مش اعرف كتير في أنواع الورود بس بحب الليليام اوي ,,اتفضل



دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذنا الفاضل 
سيد ابراهيم 
اسعدنى وشرفنى تواجدك  وتواصلك معى 
وشرف عظيم لى ان تشبهنى بابنك العزيى علينا كلنا احمد الصاعق 
بس اسمح لى 
تعرف ان حضرتك سبب لمشكلة كبيرة فى منزلى 
بينى وبين ابنتاى 
متستغربش حضرتك 
الموضوع ببساطه 
ان حضرتك كاتب تحت اسمك 
سيد ابراهيم  
والد الصاعق والمفكر  
 بناتى بقى عاوزين اكتب تحت اسمى 
اسكندرانى 
والد فاطمة وصفيه 
بدلا من 
اسكندرانى 
وبشجع الاتحاد 
زى حضرتك 
ومصرين على طلبهم قدوة بسيادتكم 
وانا  على اصرارى انى حر اكتب اللى عاوزه 
يمكن ربنا يكرمنى بعروسه 
طبعا يتغاظمو 
وفاطمة تهددنى بانها سوف تسجل فى المنتدى 
وتكتب تحت اسمها 
.............
بنت اسكندرانى 
سيدى الفاضل 
هل اجد عندك حل للمشكلة التى تسببت سيادتكم فيها 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
وتحيه خاصة للاخوة الافاضل 
المفكر والصاعق

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
دكتورة نسيبه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
يسعدنى دائما تواجدك ويشرفنى ويزيد فخرى 
ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة يارب ويجعلهم لك قرة عين لك 
ويرزقك من قبلهم بابن الحلال الذى يرعى الله فيك 
شكرا على دعائك ومشاركتك 



> والعرسان عليا انا هصدرلك اتنين بورسعيدية تمام يليقوا بيهم


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا
انا برضه يضحك عليه 
لا انا اللى اصدر لك البنات تجوزيهم وتبقى عمتهم ومسئوله عنهم 
من الالف للياء 

اما بخصوص ابيات شعر عن الاسكندرية 
فحقيقى انا مش شاعر ولا زجال ولا اديب ولا فنان 
بس علشان خطرك 
حاقولك على حاجة 
انتى تعرفى الزفة الاسكندرانى 
كان فى زمان اغنيه تغنى قبل الزفة 
لحين تجميع باقى الاصدقاء والاحباب 
حاقول لك عليها 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شالله يامرسى يابو العباس 
مدد ياسيدى القبارى 
الله يصونك يابلد ناس 
غاليه وترابك غالى 
دى اسكندرية ام الحنه 
على البحر لابيض تفاحه 
هات الشبك حل الدفه 
ويالا بينا الملاحه 
ويالا بينا 
الملاحه 
ويالا بينا 
الملاحه 
كرموز والحضرة ودرباله 
راغب وابوقير والسياله 
رجاله 
رجاله 
رجاله واجدع رجاله 
بلدى 
بلد الرجاله 
بلدى 
فى العين منشاله [/poem]
واحضرتك عارفه ان اسكندرية من كتر عشاقها 
والاغانى اللى اتغنت فيها 
من اول شط اسكندرية لسيد درويش  حتى الان 
بس بيعجبنى قوى 
اغنية محمد الحلو فى مقدمة  ونهاية مسلسل زيزينيا 
اسمعيها 
ومنتظر رايك 
[frame="5 80"]
[/frame]

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[

----------


## اسكندرانى

اضافة صغيرة يا دكتورة 
نسيبه 

حضرتك عارفه علاقة الاسكندرانية بالبورسعيدية 
من ضمن ذكرياتى الكروية الطريفه 
الاتحاد لما كان مهدد للهبوط وكان بيلاعب المصرى فى بورسعيد 
و الاتحاد كان محتاج فوز ضرورى الجمهور البورسعيدى كان ايضا 
عاوز فريقه وعشقه وهو المصرى انه ينهزم لاجل الاتحاد 
المهم 
بعدها بسنتين  
تبادل الناديين المواقع  الاتحاد مستريح 
والمصرى مهدد بالهبوط 
وفى مباراة الفريقين 
كان جمهور الاتحاد عاوز الاتحاد ينهزم لصالح المصرى 
وفعلا فاز المصرى 
حاقولك بقى هتافات الجمهور البورسعيدى 
وهتافات الجمهور السكندرى 
جمهور الاتحاد السكندرى كان هتافهم 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,white" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يابورسعيد  ردينا الجميل 
مش حننسى جون الوكيل [/poem]

وجمهور بورسعيد يهتف 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,white" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المصرى والاتحاد 
فى الازمات  ديما اخوات [/poem]

اسمعى كمان دى 
[frame="5 80"]
[/frame]

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
عصام علم الدين  

صدقنى 
عينى دمعت وانا اقرأ  قصيدتك 
راودنى احساس غامر بحبك وعطفك ورقة مشاعرك 
نحوى ونحو اسرتى الصغيرة 
صدقنى 
لا تعلم مدى سعادة فاطمة وصفيه بها 
وضحكهم ومرحهم 
وطبعا 
مع التشديد على انهم هما وزارة تربيه 

صدقنى 
لو كنت شاعر او زجال او اديب 
لن استطيع ان ارد لك الجميل 
اشكرك واشكر رقة مشاعرك واحاسيسك 
نحوى ونحواسرتى الصغيرة 
دمت بخير دائما 
وتقبل منى ارق تحياتى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

بجد يا استاذ نادر ومن غير مبالغة انا سعدت جدااااااااااااااا بانى اتعرفت عليك فى الصفحة دى وسعيدة جدا بكلامك وياريت تعبرنى اخت صغيرة ليك  ويكون ليا الشرف لو قبلت 

يا فندم بالنسبة لصفية وفاطمة حضرتك هاتهم وهما ينقوا العرسان اللى يجبوهم دول حتى ينورونى وعشان ابقى انا احيكلك على مواقفهم الطريفة معايا 

على فكرة حلوة كلمات الزفة الاسكندرانى دى اول مرة اسمعها 

ومواقف الكورة تحفة اول مرة اعرفها برضه عجبتنى اوى التعليقات  وبعدين احنا سواحل بقى لازم نقف جمب بعض 

واستمتعت باغنية شط اسكندرية تسلم ايد حضرتك

تسلم ايد حضرتك على مشاركتك وياريت سلامى لصفية وفاطمة ومامتهم كمان عشان متزعلش مننا

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم


استاااااذ ناااارد  :Aaaaa33:  

يمكن انا ما اقدر ابدء بمقدمة تليق بالمقابلة هذه يا استاذ اسكندارني .. لكن فعلا فعلا استمتعت جدا بحوارك وردك على أسئلة الاعضاء.

استمتعت بقرأة مواقفك الطريفة وايضا مواقفك مع ابنتيك ..يا رب يطرح فيهم البركة ويكونو قرة عينكم ..

 ولا اخفيك ان احد اسباب سعادتي ان الموضوع كله مليان ورود .. وتنسيقة جمييل  ماشاء الله .. ومعليش سمحت لنفسي اني اسمع الاغنية المرفقة  بالفعل جميلة .. :good:  

الله يعطيك العافية يا رب .. 

اتمنى لك كل خير ان شاء الله .. ارجو ان بوصل سلامي  لأم صفية وفاطمة ولصفية وفاطمة .. 

بارك الله فيك.

[/frame]

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

[frame="7 80"]
 :f2:  اهلاااااااا وسهلااااا بالأخ الفاضل/ اسكندرانى

فاجأنى وجودك كضيف وسعدت بيه وبالعضو الى قدر يعمل لنفسه مكان بقلوبنا بشخصيته الجميلة وذوقه الرائع وحضوره المميز وجهده الكبير وخصوصا فى مسابقة اوسكار 2006 والى شرفت بالمشاركة كعضوة فى لجنة التحكيم فيها
استمتعت كمان بحديثك الشيق والى ضحكنى من قلبى بجد وحسيت بصدقه بكل حرف فيه
انا صحيح جيت متأخرة بس ما تخافش جهزتلك اسئلة مش بس محتاجة لكرسى تعارف ,, لاءة, لشيزلونج تعارف  ::  
يالا نبتدى ,, بسم الله ,, اتشاهد على روحك بقى هههه  ::  

1-	ايه رئيك فى شخصيتك؟ ولو مش عاجباك ,, ليه؟ وايه الصفة الى مش موجودة فيك وتتمنى وجودها؟ والصفة الى موجودة ونفسك تتخلص منها؟

2-	لكل واحد نقط ضعف,, ازاى بتتعامل معاها وياترى نجحن فى تعاملك بنسبة اد ايه؟

3-	ايه لونك المفضل؟ اكلتك المفضلة؟هواياتك الى بتحب تمارسها؟هدفك وحلمك فى الحياة؟ وياترى بتنسى نفسك فى البيت وتتعامل كمحاسب(خاصة فى مصروف البيت)؟

4-	هل دمعتك قريبة؟ ولو ضاقت بيك الدنيا لمين بتلجأ بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وما تخجل انك تبكى ادامه؟ وايه اكتر حاجة تحسسك انك مخنوق من نفسك ومن الى حواليك؟

5-	هل بتثق فى الناس بسهولة؟ هل خانك حد من اصدقائك قبل كدا؟ وايه كان تصرفك؟ ومين الشخص الى ذكراه ما فارقتش خيالك ابداااااااااا؟ ومين الى ما بترفضش ليه طلب ابدا مهما كان؟

6-	امته بتحب تخلو بنفسك؟ وايه الأغنية الى بتفكرك بموقف ما بتنسهوش؟ ايه نوعية الافلام الى بتشدك( رعب-كوميديا-رومانسية-اكشن)؟ مين اكتر ممثل وممثلة بتحبهم؟

7-	اصعب يوم ما تنسهوش ابداااا؟ احلى يوم مر عليك فى حياتك؟

8-	الصفات دى بتمثل اد ايه من شخصيتك.. 
عصبى-متهور-طيب القلب-مغرور-متسرع-متسامح-صديق-مسالم-عدوانى-بخيل

     9-تخيل المواقف دى وقولنا هتتصرف ازااااااااى؟؟
* حكمت العالم لمدة 24 ساعة,, تعمل فيهم ايه؟
* رجع بيك الزمن ولمدة دقيقة تقول فيها (( انا اسف)) ,, لمين؟ وقتها هتتغير حياتك اد ايه؟
*لاقيت ورقة فاضية على مكتبك,, تحب تكتب فيها ايه؟
*جاتلك فرصة تسافر لأى مكان بالعالم ومعاك فرد واحد,, فين ؟مع مين؟ حاجة ما تستغناش عنها معاك؟

10-امته كانت بدايتك مع النت؟وايه كانت اول  واخرمشاركاتك هنا ؟هل مشترك بمنتديات تانية؟

11-لو طلبنا منك نصيحة تقدمها لحد من الاعضاء,, لمين؟ وتقوله ايه؟

12-رئيك بحال الشباب والبنات فى زمنا,, من جميع النواحى؟ وايه السلوك الى مدايقاك فى المجتمع ونفسك تغيره؟

13- ربنا وهبك 3 امنيات,, ياترى هيكونوا ايه؟ ولو معاك باقة شوك تهديها لمين؟ وباقة ورد تهديها لمين؟

سامحونى على الاطالة ومش هنسى طبعا اشكر الاخت *بوكى بوكى* على موضوعها الجميل وجهدها المميز كعادتها ولانها قربت لينا انسان كان نفسنا نعرفه وهيه فعلا نجحت فى اشباع كتير من فضولنا فى التعرف عليه عن قرب
تحياتى ليها ولضيفنا العزيز
همس المشاعر !!
وأاااااااااااااااااادى احلى باقة ورد ليهم هما الاتنين

[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذنا الفاضل 
> سيد ابراهيم 
> اسعدنى وشرفنى تواجدك  وتواصلك معى 
> وشرف عظيم لى ان تشبهنى بابنك العزيى علينا كلنا احمد الصاعق 
> بس اسمح لى 
> تعرف ان حضرتك سبب لمشكلة كبيرة فى منزلى 
> بينى وبين ابنتاى 
> متستغربش حضرتك 
> الموضوع ببساطه 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / الأسكنرانى
صاحب الفكر المتميز والقلم الجميل . اشكر مشاعرك الطيبة وسلامى للبنوته الجميله فاطمه البنوته الجميلة صفية . الحل يا استاذى أن تنزل على رغباتهم وتكتب والد فاطمة وصفية فهم بحبهم أقوى من الأتحاد والدنيا جميعاً . طبعاً انت تعلم أن الأهلوية يشجعون الأتحاد السكندرى . دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اوشا 



> عارف انا امنية حياتي اروح اسكندرية وقت النوة 
> كل مرة باحاول اضبطها بس مش بتيجي ابدا


عارفه 
حتتمتعى بجد  باسكندرية فى الشتا اكتر من الصيف 
وعلشان تعرفى تظبطى 
وميبقاش عندك حجه 
الجدول اهه 
جدول نوات باذن الله ومشيئته 

يارب يكون مفيد 
اه 
نسيت اقولك حاجة مهمة 
فى الشتا 
مفيش فريسكا 
انا بقولك اهه علشان مش  عاوزك تعملى مشاكل 
وانا عارفك ايدك على طول على سيفك 
ربنا يكفينا شرك وشر كونداليذاريس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قلب مصر 
ام يوسف 
اسعدنى وشرفنى وجودك 



> وعلى فكرة اسمها على أسم أغلى انسانة عندى فى الوجود


ربنا يخليهالك طول العمر وميحرمكمش ابدا من بعض 



> وعلى فكرة دى اول مرة أسأل حد فى كرسى التعارف 
> دايما ادخل اسلم وامشى


وده لوحده وسام على صدرى افخر به 
ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك وفى اولادك ويجعلهم قرة عين لك ولابيهم 
مبتفكريش فى عروسه ليوسف 
فكرى وانا تحت امرك 
توصيل الطلبات للمنازل 



> - ايه الموقف اللى مر عليك فى حياتك وتمنيت عدم حدوثه


الحمد لله والشكر لله وبفضله وبكرمه 
لم يحدث لى اى موقف تمنيت عدم حدوثه 
الحمد لله 
اللهم اجعلنا عبيد احسانك وكرمك وفضلك 
ولا تجعلنا عبيد اختبار 




> - المثل بيقول تعرف فلان ؟ اعرفه ..............عاشرته ؟ ............لا............. يبقى متعرفوش
> هل ينطبق هذا المثل عليك فى الحياة من حيث انك قابلت ناس واعتقدت فيهم شيئ لفترة طويلة وبعد ان تعمقت معرفتك بهم تغير رأيك


يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
كتير قووووووووووووووووووووووى 
اخوك اصلا عنده عيب كبير 
بتعامل مع الناس بنفس الاسلوب اللى بحب انهم يتعاملو معى به 
فعادة بتعامل باحترام وبصدق 
وتعاملى مع الناس بثقه حتى يثبت العكس 
وكتير قوى بكون فاهم وشايف المكر 
لكن طالما مفيش ما يثبت احساسى ومشاعرى 
بيستمر الامر عااااااادى جدا 
حتى يثبت العكس 
لكن والله يا ام يوسف 
وصدقينى وبثقه 
اضع هذه  الاية دائما نصب عينى 
ودائما اكون صح 
[frame="7 80"]*ولا يحيق المكر السيئ الا باهله فهل ينظرون الا سنت الاولين فلن تجد لسنت الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنت الله تحويلا*[/frame]
دائما يعود سوء النيه على صاحبها 
ودائما يعود المكر على اهله 
وربنا بيسلم  والحمد لله 




> - توقعاتك لتغيير الحال فى مصر بعد عشرون عاما من الآن ربنا يديك ويدينا طولة العمر


انا بطبعى انسان متفائل جدا لدرجة تفوق فى بعض الاحيان حد التعقل والتصور 
ومن ضمن حالات الخروج عن حد التعقل والتصور هى 
مصر 
عندى امل وثقه دائما انها ستكون اعظم بلاد الدنيا 
وان الله سيصلح كل احوالها فى غمضة عين 
ازاى معرفش 
لكن مفيش شىء بيعد عن الله 
ومازالت المعجزات ممكنه 
قادر الله يرسل لنا رجل فى مثل حكمة سيدنا يوسف  عليه وعلى سيدنا محمد افضل الصلاة والسلام يجعل به الله مصر خزينة خير الارض كما كانت فى عهد سيدنا يوسف 
متستغربيش 
كما ارسل من افسدها 
قادر على ان يرسل من يصلحها 



> ما أهم صفة يتميز بها اسكندرانى من وجهة نظره


متسامح لاقصى درجات التسامح 
لدرجة العبط فى بعض الاحيان 



> وما أهم صفة كان يتمنى وجودها وغير موجودة


الدبلوماسيه 
يعنى واحد  اسكندرانى بعيد عنك بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من مميزات وايضا سيئات 



> وما هى آسوأ صفة موجودة كنت تتمنى انها تكون غير موجودة عندك


مبــــــــــــــــــــــذر 
يصعب عليه انى يبقى معايا فلوس 
لازم تتصرف 
كأن الجنيه بيبكى فى جيبى ويقولى رجعنى تانى البنك المركزى 
اختى الرقيقه 
ام يوسف 
لقد اسعدتينى بكل اسالتك 
حضرتك من الشخصيات المحترمة الجديرة بالتقدير ولها مكانه فى قلوب كل اعضاء المنتدى 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 




> انت كده مش بتعاقب فاطمة و صفية انت بتعاقب مامتهم ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليهم لك و يبارك فيهم و تفرح ان شاء الله بهم 
> 
> انا بجد مستمتعة باللي بقرأه في ردودك جدا ربنا يخليك و بشكرك جدا علي إضافة 
> 
> هذه الروح الجميلة التي اراها في ردودك و البسمة التي تتواجد عي شفاهنا و نحن نتصفح موضوعك ..


الله يكرمك ويسعدك 
واشكرك على كل كلمة رقيقه كتبتيها 
واشكرك على اتاحتك لى هذه الفرصه للتمتع مع اصدقاء واحباب 
 بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معانى 
اشكرك جدا 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

الدكتورة الرقيقه 
نسيبه 



> وياريت تعبرنى اخت صغيرة ليك ويكون ليا الشرف لو قبلت


هو انتى كنتى لسه معتبرتيش نفسك اختى الصغيرة 
وعمة فاطمة وصفيه 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااه يادكتورة نسيبه 
احنا دخلنا قلبك متأخر قووووووووى 
بس بجد 
الشرف لينا احنا وافتخر واعتذر بهذه الكلمات الرقيقه 
انتى فعلا اختى بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من اسمى المعانى 
مرة اخرى ارسل لك تحياتى مع مقدمة ونهاية مسلسل زيزينيا لمحمد الحلو 
معرفش فى خطا ولا ايه 
معلش سمحينى 
[frame="5 80"]
[/frame]
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرالد 
اسعدنى تشريفك للموضوع 
واشكرك جدا على كلماتك الرقيقه 
واحاسيسك الصادقة 
اكرمك الله ورزقك بالذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله ويجعلهم لك قرة عين 
ومن قبلهم يرزقك بابن الحلال الذى يرعى الله فيك 
واشكرك  على ذوقك وعشقك للورد 
 تقبلى هدية بسيطه
اسمعى الاغنية دى ومنتظر رايك 
هنـــــــــــــــــا 
ارجوا ان تعجبك وتنال رضاك 
وهذه الورده تقديرا لك ولكل اهل السعودية الكرام

----------


## osha

مش حاعد تاني كام مرة شاركت في الموضوع دا عشان الحسد
شكرا على جدول النوات بجد انا ذهلت لما شفته 
وربنا يخلي لك البنات يارب ويفرحك بيهم 
بس انا حاولت ألقط أعمارهم ماعرفتش 
ومن قبل ما اعرف ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
خليهم يشتركوا في المنتدى ويبقى زي ما عندنا بنت شهريار- ربنا يخليها - يبقى عندنا كمان بنت اسكندراني

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرا على ردودك الجميلة يا اسكندرانى بجد انا سعيدة قوى قوى بالموضوع 
وبالنسبة ليوسف فياريت تجيب له عروسة هوا وأخوه الأستاذ يّس 
انا بالفعل بدور جديا على عرايس ياخدوهم من دلوقتى ويكملوا معاهم المشوار  :: 
وما شاء الله العرايس موجودين عندك وانا مش هلاقى احسن من كدة بنات
كفاية انهم يبقوا بنات أخى العزيز اسكندرانى  :f:   :f: 
بس بسرعة بقى قبل ما تغير رأيك وترجع فى كلامك  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]اختى الرقيقه 
همس المشاعر 
ايه ده كله 
كل دى اسئله 
13 سؤال وبداخل كل سؤال 3 اسئله 
ده مش عاوز كرسى تعارف 
ده ننصب خيمه على البحر ونعمل معسكر 
ونولع راكية نار ونصطاد سمك ونشوى ونحط براد الشاى ونشرب 
انا متوقع بوكى حتجيب المسطرة وتنزل فينا ضرب وتكرشنا من هنا 
ماشى ياهمس  المشاعر 
كل كده وهمس اما لو كنتى صراخ المشاعر كنتى عملتى ايه 

بس بجد 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
وكفاية عنوان رسالتك الرقيق 



> اهلاااااااااا ببستان الورد والود كله


اشكرك ونبدا الاجابات وربنا معانا 

ايه رئيك فى شخصيتك؟
انتى عارفه ان لو جابو للمجنون الف عقل على عقله ميعجبهوش الا عقله 
كل الناس راضيه عن شخصيتها  
وايه الصفة الى مش موجودة فيك وتتمنى وجودها؟ 
 الدبلوماسيه  
والصفة الى موجودة ونفسك تتخلص منها؟
والصفة اللى نفسى اتخلص منها  التبذير 

لكل واحد نقط ضعف
نقطة ضعفى  بجد قلبى طيب لدرجة العبط 
ازاى بتتعامل معاها
والله بحكم عقلى فى بعض الامور وبضع بعض القواعد اللى لازم التزم بيها 
وياترى نجحن فى تعاملك بنسبة اد ايه؟
نسبة النجاح  بلا فخر صفر 

لونك المفضل؟  
الاخضر بكل درجاته 
اكلتك المفضلة؟
اكلتى المفضله  الملوخية بالارانب او الحمام 
بس الحمد الله وربنا يرحمك يا امى خلاص اتحرمنا من الاكل الحلو 
هواياتك الى بتحب تمارسها؟
القراءة عادة 
الان 
النت 
وزراعة الزهور والورود 

هدفك وحلمك فى الحياة؟
 العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

وياترى بتنسى نفسك فى البيت وتتعامل كمحاسب(خاصة فى مصروف البيت)؟
مصروف البيت  انا يا اختى اكبر مبذر فى الكون والحمد لله 
انا صاحب المثل القائل 
اصرف ما فى الجيب ياتيك ما فى الغيب 


هل دمعتك قريبة؟
دمعتى قريبه جدا جدا جدا 
ولو ضاقت بيك الدنيا لمين بتلجأ بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وما تخجل انك تبكى ادامه؟ 
كانت امى الله يرحمها 
وايه اكتر حاجة تحسسك انك مخنوق من نفسك ومن الى حواليك؟
الخيانة والغدر والطعنات اللى فى الظهر 
هل بتثق فى الناس بسهولة؟ 
بسهوله جدا  حتى يثبت العكس 
هل خانك حد من اصدقائك قبل كدا؟
كتير قوووووووووى  والحمد لله 
 وايه كان تصرفك؟
كفاية انك تنظرى فى وجه الخائن علشان يكون اقصى عقاب له 
ومين الشخص الى ذكراه ما فارقتش خيالك ابداااااااااا؟ 
صديق عزيز وبينا حب فى الله 
كنا سهرنين مع بعض حتى الساعة واحده مساءا
ووصلنى لحد البيت على وعد بلقاء تانى يوم 
على الفجر  اتليفون رن 
رفعت السماعة بلغونى بوفاته وهو جالس على سجادة الصلاة ويقرا فى المصحف منتظر صلاة الفجر 
ومين الى ما بترفضش ليه طلب ابدا مهما كان؟
رجل صالح علمنى وحفظنى القرأن 
لا ارد له طلب ابدا مهما كان ولا ارفض له شفاعة او وسطه مهما كانت 

امته بتحب تخلو بنفسك؟ 
لما اكون حزين او متضايق 
وايه الأغنية الى بتفكرك بموقف ما بتنسهوش؟ 
سيرة الحب 
سمعتها فى المنتزة 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="groove,4,limegreen" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
 وقبلتك انت 
لقيتك بتغير كل حياتى 
معرفش ازاى
 انا حبيتك 
معرفش ازاى
 يا حياتى[/poem]
عينى جت فى عين واحده وسط اهلها 
اصبحت بعدها زوجتى 
ايه نوعية الافلام الى بتشدك( رعب-كوميديا-رومانسية-اكشن)؟
الرومانسيه 
 مين اكتر ممثل وممثلة بتحبهم؟
بجد بقى 
بموت فى محمد فوزى ونعيمة عاكف 

ممكن اخد راحه شويه واشم نفسى واشرب فنجان قهوة ياهمس 
وبعدين نكمل 
[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

تعرفت عليك أخي الكريم بشكل أكبر وشعرت بمدى طيبتك وأخلاقك العالية من حواراتك وإن كنت قد كونت هذه الفكرة من قبل

تقبل كل احترامي وساكتفي بالمتابعه كي لا أزيد عليك الأسئلة 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## sayedattia

*العزيز / أسكندراني (أ . نــــــــااااادر )

سعدت بالتعرف عليك عن قرب في هذا الموضوع الشيق والجميل
وكم تعجبت بوجود إنسان في هذه الأيام يحمل في قلبه كل هذا
 الحب النادر والكبير  لكل الناس ... ولقد قرأت كل ردودك علي الأسئلة 
التي قدمها لك أعضاء منتدانا الجميل ... والتي شعرت فيها أن تملك الحس
الراقي والأسلوب الشيك في الإجابة علي هذه الأسلة ....
وبمناسبة الأسئلة لي بعض الأسئلة التي أود إجابتك عليها ...

لاحظت حبك الكبير للورود والأزهار .... فماذا تمثل هذه الزهور بالنسبة لك ؟
صديق في زمن النفاق  .... ماذا تفعل لو قابلت هذا النوع ؟
البنات رزق .... هذه حقيقة مجربة وقد رزقني الله في بداية حياتي بثلاث بنات اصبحن  قرة عيني ومصدر خير دائم في حياتي ... حدثني عن تجربتك  ...
الأسكندرية أجدع ناس ..... ماسر هذه الجدعنة ؟ وهل هي مع أهل الأسكندرية فقط أم الجدعنة مع كل البشر ؟ 
وأخيرا تقبل من أرق تحياتي وخالص تقديري لشخصكم المتميز ...

*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

> اختى الرقيقه 
> همس المشاعر 
> ايه ده كله 
> كل دى اسئله 
> 13 سؤال وبداخل كل سؤال 3 اسئله


اخى الفاضل / اسكندرانى

ههههه تعرف انى اختصرتهم كمان,, انا اول ما لاقيتك الضيف هنا والوحى نزل ::   هههه
وكمان لما قريت ردودك قبل مشاركتى شجعنى دا انى اساعد بوكى فى اننا نقرب من شخصيتك الى وضحت كتير والحمد لله كانت زى ما توقعناها


> انا متوقع بوكى حتجيب المسطرة وتنزل فينا ضرب وتكرشنا من هنا


ههههههه لا لا انا عارفة ان بوكى  قلبها طيب ومش بعيد تدينى جايزة اوسكار فى الاسئلة ههههههههه



> كل كده وهمس اما لو كنتى صراخ المشاعر كنتى عملتى ايه


كدا برضه دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه :: 




> بس بجد 
> اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه


 
احنا الى بنشكرك بجد على استضافتك الجميلة دى وعلى ذوقك الراقى فى تنسيقك وصور الورود الى بتزين ردودك ديما ومعلش اذا كنت طولت عليك


> ممكن اخد راحه شويه واشم نفسى واشرب فنجان قهوة ياهمس 
> وبعدين نكمل


اووووووووووك بس خد بالك المكان كله محاااااااااصر واى محاولة للهرب مش هيحصل طيب  هههههههههههه
تحياتى ليك وللعزيزة بوكى بوكى على سعة صدرها وعلى فكرتها الجميلة 
همس المشاعر !!

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]الرقيقه 
همس المشاعر 

مره اخرى نكمل اسئلتك 

اصعب يوم ما تنسهوش ابداااا؟
بس من غير ضحك 
يوم ظهور نتيجة الثانوية العامة 
وقفت فى حوش المدرسة منتظر النتيجة 
ولم تستطع قدمى حملى فجلست مكانى 
والحمد لله رسبت فى هذا العام 
ولم اقم من مكانى لمده ساعة تقريبا 
ولا ارى ولا اسمع ولا حاسس باى شىء 
مش اغماء 
لكن توهان ذهول 

 احلى يوم مر عليك فى حياتك؟
اول مرة وقعت عينى على الكعبة 
برضه اصبت بحاله من الذهول 
وشعرت ان روحى تخرج من جسدى لتسبقنى للمس الكعبة 

الصفات دى بتمثل اد ايه من شخصيتك.. عصبى-متهور-طيب القلب-مغرور-متسرع-متسامح-صديق-مسالم-عدوانى-بخيل
انا احتارت اجاوب على سؤالك ده ازاى 
فقررت انى اجيب فاطمة وصفيه يجاوبو بدلا منى للحيادية 
فهذه اجابتهم وليست اجابنتى 
عصبى      لا
متهور      لا
طيب القلب  جدا جدا 
مغرور  لا 
متسرع  لا 
متسامح  نعم 
صديق نعم 
مسالم نعم 
عدوانى لا 
بخيل فاطمة اجابتها  لا   صفيه قالت اه بخيل جدا علشان مش بزود مصروفى

تخيل المواقف دى وقولنا هتتصرف ازااااااااى؟؟
 حكمت العالم لمدة 24 ساعة,, تعمل فيهم ايه؟ 
ده برضه سؤال 
حاخلى فلسطين من الاسرائيليين فورااااااا
رجع بيك الزمن ولمدة دقيقة تقول فيها (( انا اسف)) ,, لمين؟ وقتها هتتغير حياتك اد ايه؟
الحمد لله 
انا اعتذر عن اى خطأ فورا ولا اترك نفسى على خطأ باى حال من الاحوال 
ولا ارى عيب من الاعتذار  والاسف 
لاقيت ورقة فاضية على مكتبك,, تحب تكتب فيها ايه؟
بحبـــــــــــــــك 
جاتلك فرصة تسافر لأى مكان بالعالم ومعاك فرد واحد,, فين ؟
 مكه  والمدينة بلا جدال 

مع مين؟ 
طالما فرد واحد تبقى زوجتى 
اعوضها عن صبرها عليه واستحمالها لتصرفاتى 

حاجة ما تستغناش عنها معاك؟
اكيد ملابس الاحرام 

ممكن اشرب فنجان قهوة كمان 

[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]اختى الرقيقه 
همس المشاعر 

امته كانت بدايتك مع النت؟ 
مع اول ظهور النت فى مصر 
تقريبا 1998 
وايه كانت اول واخرمشاركاتك هنا ؟
اول مشاركة كانت موضوع 
دليل الحيارى فى الرد على اليهود والنصارى 
اخر مشاركة هى ما اكتبها الان لك اختى الرقيقه همس 
هل مشترك بمنتديات تانية؟
انا مشارك فى المنتديات منذ بدأت الدخول على النت 
حتى سجلت فى ابناء مصر 
فكان كل دخولى ومشاركاتى هنا 
وبصراحه استغنيت عن اى منتدى اخر 

لو طلبنا منك نصيحة تقدمها لحد من الاعضاء,, لمين؟ وتقوله ايه؟
الى كل اخوتى الاعضاء 
دائما دائما دائما 
فليبقى الحب بيننا هو  الطفل الجميل الذى نرعاه 

رئيك بحال الشباب والبنات فى زمنا,, من جميع النواحى؟
لا انكر ان لكل سن  ومرحلة عمر خصائصها ومفرداتها 
مش عاوز انقد الشباب ولا الومه 
لكن اللى لازم ننتبه له 
ان الشباب نفسه فى ازمة 
فهو يفتقد الى القدوة  لانه لا يجدها حوله 
ويفتقد المثل العليه لانه يرى ويعيش فى عكسها 
بصراحه 
علشان ننتقد الشباب 
لازم الاول نهيىء  له سبل وطرق بناء المستقبل  
وبعدين نحاسبه 
اما الحكم عليه الان وهو يفتقر الى كل الاسس لحياة شاب 
يبقى بنظلمه 
يعنى بصراحه 
المجتمع ككل لازم ينصلح حاله 

 وايه السلوك الى مدايقاك فى المجتمع ونفسك تغيره؟
النظرة الى الغرب والتشبه به فى سلوكيات غريبه عنا 
واعتبار الغرب قمة الحضارة الانسانية 
وجلد الذات وتضخيم لسلبياتنا 
نفسى نشعر بمصريتنا ونفخر بها 
وصدقينى مصر فخر على جبين التاريخ الانسانى كله 
بس لو ولادها يثقو فى انفسهم وذاتهم 

ربنا وهبك 3 امنيات,, ياترى هيكونوا ايه؟  
الموت شهيد 
ربنا يحفظ ويستر بناتى وبنات المسلمين 
ان يكفينى الله بحلاله عن حرامه ويغنينى بفضله عمن سواه 

ولو معاك باقة شوك تهديها لمين؟ وباقة ورد تهديها لمين؟
شوفى بقى 
انا حاحول الشوك لورد ويبقى معايا باقتين من الورد 
الاولى اهديها 
لبوكى بوكى 
مع حالص تقديرى واحترامى وشكرى لها 
على اتاحه هذه الفرصه لاعبر عن حبى لكل اخوانى فى المنتدى 
الباقة الثانية  اهديها 
للحاضره الغائبة 
بسنت بنت مصر 
واقول لها 
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة 

الحمد لله خلصت الاسئله 
اشهد الا اله الا الله وانا سيدنا محمد رسول الله 
عارفه ياهمس لو شفتك هنا تانى حاعمل فيك ايه 
انتى حره 
حاقدم لك هذه  الباقة 
[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]الاستاذ الفاضل الكريم 
سيد ابراهيم 
اشكرك مره اخرى على مداخلتك 
التى تسعدنى دائما 
حضرتك عندك كل الحق 
ان حبهم اقوى من اى شىء فى الدنيا 
وانا اعلم فعلا حب وعشق جماهير الاهلى للاتحاد 
حاضحكك على شىء من ذكريات الماضى الجميل 
كنا ثلاث صبيان فى البيت ومعانا الاب والام واخت صغيرة 
انا الكبير بشجع الاتحاد 
الاصغر منى بسنة يشجع الزمالك 
الاصغر بسنة بيشجع الاهلى 
وطبعا حضرتك عارف ان السن المتقارب جدا ده مشكلة 
فكان دائما يحدث بيننا الصراخ والاتهامات والتعصبات بعد كل مباراة 
المهم 
والدى الله يرحمه جمعنا يوما 
وقال لنا 
وكلمة قال ده تضع تحتها مليون خط 
لانها تصبح قانون 
المهم 
قال لنا ان اللى بيشجع فريق وفريقه يكسب 
طبعا بيكون مبسوط 
يبقى لازم يبسط باقى اللى فى البيت 
فكان كل اسبوع بعد كل مباراة 
يبقى يوم عيد فى البيت 
الفائز يجيب فواكه او جاتوه او بسبوسه او عشاء فاخر 
طبعا بما انى اتحاداوى 
من بعد 76  وحصولنا على الكاس 
لم اقدم فى البيت اى شىء 
 لحد ما اتجوزت وربنا كرمنى بفاطمة وصفيه 
معرفش ليه او ايه السبب ان ستهم قالت لهم الحكاية دى 
فشبطو فيها 
وبقى لازم اى مباراة يلعبها الاتحاد ويفوز يبقى فى حفلة فى البيت 
العشا والجاتوه والبيبسى او الكوكاكولا  مسموح بها فى هذا اليوم 
المهم بقى 
لما الاتحاد بينهزم 
هما ملهمش دعوة بشىء 
الحفلة لازم تقام 
الاول كان حجتهم ربنا يكرم وبكرة يكسب 
الان 
مش مهم يابابا كفاية انه فى الدورى 
يعنى بقيت ادفع باثر رجعى من تاريخ 76 
بس السر بقى 
ان فاطمة وصفيه رغم كل ده 
بيشجعو الاهلى 
اندال مفيش فايده 
دمت بخير دائما 
وسلام خاص للاخوة الكرام 
المفكر والصاعق



 [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه الجميله 
اوشا 
مفيش حسد ولا حاجة 
انتى بركه 
وتزودى الموضوع نور كل مره 
وربنا يكرمك ويفرحك باولادك ويسعدهم 
ودائما يجعلهم الله قرة عين لك وللاستاذ حسام 
اما بخصوص السن 
فاطمة عمرها الان 13 سنة فى اولى اعدادى 
صفيه 8 سنين فى ثالثة ابتدائى 
ادعيلى عندى شهادات 
ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قلب مصر 
ام يوسف 
انا اللى عاجز عن شكرك على تواجدك وتواصلك معى فى الموضوع 
وهو مصدر فخرى واعتذازى 
بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك يوسف ويس 
ربنا يكرمك فيهم ويجعلهم قرة عين لك ولابوهم 
وياستى انا يشرفنى طبعا انك تاخدى فاطمة وصفية 
ومش حارجع فى كلامى 
حضرتك حتنتظريهم فى المحطة ولا ابعتهم على البيت على طول 
ارق تحياتك لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
*احمد* 
اشكرك جدا على كلماتك الرقيقه 
وفعلا حضرتك لك الفضل فى مد جسور الحب بين كل الاخوه الاعضاء 
وكلنا ندين لك بهدا 
اشكرك وربنا يبارك لك فى اولادك يارب 
لك منى دائما خالص تقديرى وحبى واحترامى 
ونراك دائما بخير

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

عودة بعد سماع الاغنية .. اغنية جميلة ومن يستطيع ان يقول شئ عن اغاني العندليب ..  ::  

جزاك الله الف خير على دعواتك .. اسعدتني فعلا .. :209:  





> فاطمة عمرها الان 13 سنة فى اولى اعدادى 
> صفيه 8 سنين فى ثالثة ابتدائى


يا رب يسعدهم ويخليهم لك ويخليك لهم .. وان شاء الله يعدو بإمتياز .


لا زلت مستمتعة باللقاء والحوار المميز.. 

اشكرك على اللفتة اللطيفة منك يا استاذ نارد .. ودعوتي للعودة الى الموضوع  ..  ::sorry::  


بارك الله فيك. ::

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز اسكندرانى (او كما يلقبونك نادر)
تصفحت كل  ردودك على اسئله الحاضرين 
و الد احب الناس الى قلبى فاطمه وصفيه 
بارك الله لك فيهما وجعلهم فخر لك فى الدنيا 
والجنه فى الاخره باذن الله  
عشقك للزهور لا يعلم سر هذا العشق الا الله 
ولكن من يعشق شىء بهذه الرقه يكن ارق منه 
ليس عندى لك اساله 
ولكن لدى رجاء ان تظل بهذا الحب الذى تحمله فى قلبك للدنيا والناس ولا يغيرك شيئا 
دمت لنا اخ نكن له الاحترام والتقدير
تقبل منى التحيه

----------


## Amira

*"عودنا و العود إسكندراني" 
عودة جميلة لكرسي التعارف يا ريهام 

يا إسكندراني ما شاء الله الأسئلة كتير و أجاباتك أكثر من رائعة تنم عن شخصية جميلة و تتمتع بشعبية و جديرة بأحترام الجميع ربنا يديم عليك نعمة القبول أخي الكريم 

بتعجبني مواضيع حضرتك جدااا في قاعة رجال الأعمال 
بس أنا شايفة أنك لازم تفكر تعمل موضوع خاص عن حكاوي فاطمة و صفية  ماشاء الله عليهم يجننو بجد ربنا يحفظهم لك من كل شر   

أنا هاسأل في الخفيف كده  

أيه رأي حضرتك في قدرة المرأة لتقلد المناصب الإدارية بالشركات و المؤسسات التجارية ؟؟؟ 

عارفين طبعا كلنا أن الدراسة شيئ و الواقع العملي شيئ تاني - فما مدي تطبيقك للنظريات الدراسية في حياتك العملية ؟؟؟ 

امتعتنا بسلاسة حوارك الجمل يا أسكندراني 
أدامك الله أخ عزيز لنا جميعا و أمتعك بدوام الصحة و العافية و راحة البال  

ملحوظة : أنا عايزة البوكيه بتاعي ورد بلدي لونه أبيض 
*

----------


## اوركيدا

الاستاذ المحترم اسكندرانى 
بما ان لك ابنه فى مثل سنى فهل تسمح ان تجيب على اسئلتى 
1- مالذى تريد ان تحققه لابنتك  بالمستقبل 
2- كيف استفيد من وجودى  بالنت وبالمنتدى بصفة خاصة 
3- ماراى حضرتك بالشات وهل توافق ان ابنتك تعمل شات 
وحتى اجهز لحضرتك اسئله اخرى  تحياتى لك ولابنتك

----------


## عصام كابو

*الاخ الجميل   اسكندرانى  

بجد بجد استمتعت بالموضوع جدا وسعدت بالقرب من شخصية جميلة جدا مثل حضرتك

اسمحلى اهنيك على اسلوبك الاكثر من رائع فى الردود و خفة ظلك الواضحة التى تغلف الردود الجميلة 

و لا اخفى سرا ان الابتسامة لم تكن تفارق وجهى اثناء القراءة و وصلت لحد الضحك بصوت مسموع و الله....

انا بقى مش هاسأل خالص علشان شايف الاعضاء... ماشاء الله... شغالين الله ينور كانهم ماشفوش حد قعد على الكرسى قبل كده... هههههههههه 
بس المؤكد ان شخصيتك الجميلة و حضورك الطاغى كان له اكبر الاثر فى زيادة عدد الاسئلة و تنوعها... ربنا يكون فى عونك

لذلك انا هاكتفى بمتابعة الموضوع لزيادة التعرف عليك اكثر و اكثر

اتركك فى رعاية الله و حفظه... بارك الله لك فى ابنتيك

تقبل كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام*

----------


## سنتر2000

اهلا بيك اخى الكريم

----------


## أم أحمد

سعيدة جداا بعودة كرسي التعارف مع انسان جميل زيك يا اسكندراني
انسان محبوب من الجميع
يحمل من الصفات الجميلة ما تجعل اي شخص يكن له كل احترام وتقدير
وسعيدة اكثر بمتابعتي للحوار فاسلوبك جميل شيق 
يجذب الجميع للمتابعة 
في الحقيقة مفيش عندي اسئلة واكتفي بما قراته وسوف اقراه هنا
وكفاية اوي اللي الاعضاء عاملينه فيك وده يدل علي قربك من الجميع
وانك شخص محبوب من كل اعضاء المنتدي
حاجة واحدة بس هاعملها ادعي لبناتك ان يحفظهم ويجعلهم لك قرة اعين هم وزوجتك الجميلة ويبارك لك في اسرتك الكريمة
ولك ولهم مني خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الكريم 
سيد عطيه 
من دواعى فخرى وسرورى تواجدك معى هنا 
وسعادتى بكلماتك لو توصف 
لا اجد ماقوله لك الا 
اكرمك الله واعزك 

لاحظت حبك الكبير للورود والأزهار .... فماذا تمثل هذه الزهور بالنسبة لك 
سيدى الفاضل الكريم 
لا اخفى عليك الزهور والورود سر من اسرار ابداع الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
رؤيتى للزهور والورود تبدا من البذرة ثم التربه ثم ماء الرى ثم النبته تشق الارض 
ثم الساق ثم الورق  ثم البرعم ثم يتفتح البرعم  
لا يملك انسان فى الكون وليس انا فقط امام زهره وعبيرها 
الا ان يهتف بدون اى تفكير 
اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
سيدى الفاضل  الكريم 
رغم اختلاف الافراد فى السمات والشخصية والنفسية والمزاج والتعليم والرزق والثقافة والجنسيه والصنف واللون 
الا 
انهم يجتمعون فى شىء واحد 
حينما يقدم لاى منهم ورده او زهرة 
تنفرج اساريره عن سعادة وابتسامة رضا 
ويرفعها برفق الى انفه ليستنشق عبيرها ويفتح صدره ليخزن اكبر قدر من العبير 
صدقنى 
وعن تجربه وممارسه لسنين طويله 
قدم لاى انسان ورده وراقب ما ذكرته لسيادتكم 
ستجد ما قلته لسيادتكم حقيقه 
الاكثر روعه 
ان من تقدم له ورده يفتح لك ايضا قلبه 
وتلين  شوكته ويصبح كانه محب 
تضيع القسوة وتزول الشده 
وتظهر الرقه 
كلامى لسيادتكم عن تجربة شخصية لسنوات وسنوات 
الورد والزهور سر من اسرار  الابداع الالهى 
سبحان الخلاق العظيم بديع السموات والارض 

صديق في زمن النفاق .... ماذا تفعل لو قابلت هذا النوع ؟
وماذا تظن سيادتكم لو اثناء غوصى فى البحر وجدت اكبر واروع لؤلؤه 
ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه 
فانا عن نفسى اتعامل مع الاصدقاء بهذا المنطق 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,white" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سامح أخاك إذا خلط منه الإساءة بالغلط

وتجاف عن تقصيره إن ساء يومًا أو قسط

واعلم بأنك ما أردت مهذبًا رمت الشطط

من ذا الذي ما ساء ومن له الحسنى فقط[/poem]
لكن والحمد لله ترتفع بعض العلاقات من درجة الاصدقاء الى درجة الحب فى الله 
وهذه فقط اقول لسيادتكم معها اضحى باى شىء فى الدنيا من اجلها 
فيكفى انها فى ظل الرحمن يوم لا ظل الا ظله 

البنات رزق .... هذه حقيقة مجربة وقد رزقني الله في بداية حياتي بثلاث بنات اصبحن قرة عيني ومصدر خير دائم في حياتي ... حدثني عن تجربتك 

اقول لحضرتك سر 
اللى ربنا حرمه من ذريه بها بنات 
حرمه اصلا من التمتع بابوه حقيقيه 
 البنات هى فعلا متعة الابوه 
ما اروع وامتع من التمتع بالبنات 
ما اروع ان تفتح عينك على بنت تلقى بنفسها فى احضانك 
ما اروع من تقول لك بحبك مع حضن دافىء وقبله حنان 
ما اروع ان تنهى يومك بابتسامة رضا على شفا بنت ساحرة الابتسام 
ما اروع ان تقف تحاسب على مواعيد تاخيرك من ابنتك 
ما اروع ان ترى سعادة ترقص فى عيونها وهى تحتضن ما طلبته منك 
ما اروع ان تطلب شىء وتسرع ابنتك لتلبى بحب
سيدى الفاضل والكريم 
انا عارف ان حضرتك فاهمنى كويس بحكم تجربتك 
يكفى ان اقول لحضرتك 
انهم طريق الى الجنة 

[frame="7 80"]حدثنا ‏ ‏هشيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏علي بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن المنكدر ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏جابر يعني ابن عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من كن له ثلاث بنات ‏ ‏يؤويهن ويرحمهن ويكفلهن وجبت له الجنة ‏ ‏البتة ‏ ‏قال قيل يا رسول الله فإن كانت اثنتين قال وإن كانت اثنتين قال فرأى بعض القوم أن لو قالوا له واحدة لقال واحدة[/frame]

[frame="7 80"]‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
دخلت امرأة معها ابنتان لها تسأل فلم تجد عندي شيئا غير تمرة فأعطيتها إياها فقسمتها بين ابنتيها ولم تأكل منها ثم قامت فخرجت فدخل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏علينا فأخبرته فقال ‏ ‏من ابتلي من هذه البنات بشيء كن له سترا من النار ‏ 
  [/frame]


الأسكندرية أجدع ناس ..... ماسر هذه الجدعنة ؟ وهل هي مع أهل الأسكندرية فقط أم الجدعنة مع كل البشر ؟ 
والله ياستاذ سيد 
حضرتك بتحرجنى بسؤالك ده 
هو بس علشان اكون صريح مع حضرتك 
كمبدا وبصفة علمية دقيقه 
مفيش مكان لايخلو من العيوب 
لكن حاجاوب  حضرتك  وحاحاول اكون منطقى بلا تحيز 
الاسكندرانى الاسكندرانى 
ده قمة فى الجدعنه 
بس اذا لقيته 
لان الاسكندرانية اصبحو اليوم قله بالفعل 
ومش حاقول لحضرتك الاسباب 
لكن مازالت مناطق باكملها مغلقه وتحتفظ بسر جدعة الاسكندرانية 
مثل بحرى وكرموز  وراغب  والعطارين 
مازالت حتى الان تجد بها بقايا جدعنة الاسكندرانية وولاد البلد  
او ما يطلق عليهم ابو احمدات 
تتوارث الاخلاق كابر عن كابر 
فمازال تجد شباب صغير به هذه الصفات والاخلاق 
الجدعنة والشهامة والكرامة والمحافظة على كلمته ورجولته ونجده المحتاج والمحافظة على الجار او ولاد الجيهه و بنات  الحته  
اما سرها 
هو عادة ابناء السواحل تجد مزاجهم له تركيبه خاصه مثل البحر 
هادى وساحر وجميل ورومانسى 
وفجاة 
صاخب وهادر ومميت 
بيقولو السر فى جدعنه رجال اسكندرية 
هواء البحر العليل واليود واكل السمك والفسفور 
وسر جمال ودلال بنات اسكندرية 
فى دم الترسه  والملاية اللف 

اما هى لاهل اسكندرية فقط ولا مع كل البشر 
انا شايف انها فعلا مع كل البشر 
الاسكندرانى الجدع ستجده جدع مع كل من يتعامل معه 

ارجو ان تتقبل منى أرق تحياتي وخالص تقديري لشخصكم المتميز

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
همس المشاعر 
ارق تحياتى لك مره اخرى 
انا جاوبت على كل اسئلتك 
واشكر على انك مسالتيش تانى 
عارفه لو سالتى تانى حاعمل ايه 
ولا بلاش 
تقبلى من ارق تحياتى 
ومعاهم هذه الباقة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرالد 
مرة اخرى سعدت بوجودك 
وللمرة المليون اشكرك على رقتك وشعورك الطيب 
اكرمك الله 
وكما اعجبتك اغنيه عبد الحليم حافظ 
تقبلى منى هذه المره اغنيه لابو نورا 
الاغنيه دى بنحبوها قوى علشان اسكندرانية 
ايـــــــــــــــوه

[frame="5 80"]
[/frame]

ارق تحياتى دائما لك ولكل اهل السعودية الكرام

----------


## حنـــــان

كل مشاركة جديد باستمتع بيها أكتر.
أنا سعيدة جدا وأنا باقرا كلامك يا اسكندراني.
ومغامراتك مع بناتك ربنا يخليهم لك يا رب.
تسلم على القراءة الممتعة جدا دي.

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

..





أختنا الطيبة بوكى بوكى 

سلمت يدااك على تواصلك ادائم معنا واختيارك المتميز دائما 

وأهلا بأخى الحبيب اسكندرانى وأحييك على اجتهادك وعطائك الطيب بيننا 

وربنا يبارك لك فى كل ما عندك ويرزقك اذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله 

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى المسلمين 
بالخير واليمن والبركات

ولى استفسار منك >>>

ما هى خلاصة تجربتك فى الحياة حتى الآن ؟؟

وبما تنتصحنا حتى نصلح من أنفسنا بقدر الامكان ؟؟؟

وما هى مدى استفادتك من دخولك عالم النت ؟؟

وفى النهاية أطلب منك كمة تذكارية ى ولجميع أخوانك و أخواتك فى المنتدى 

وربنا ما يحرمنى منك 

 

اخوك فى الله

أشـــــــــــــ***ــــــــــــرف 




*عام هجرى سعيد عليكم 1428 هـ*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
totatoty  
ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك بابن الحلال 
الذى يرعى الله فيك وفى اسرته 
ويرزقكم بالذرية الصالحة ويجعلها قرة عين لك ولك احبابك 
اشكرك على كل كلمة رقيقه كتبتيها 
ومشاعر حب اخوى صادقة 



> ولكن لدى رجاء ان تظل بهذا الحب الذى تحمله فى قلبك للدنيا والناس ولا يغيرك شيئا


ادعى لاخوك دعاء بظهر الغيب  ان يجعلنا الله 
من عبيد احسانه وكرمه ويرزقنا دائما
 نقاء القلب 
وصفاء النيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
Amira  
اشكرك جدا على رقتك وعلى اعجابك بمواضيع قاعة رجال الاعمال 
وصدقينى بجد 
انا كمان بسعد جدا بمشاركاتك فيها 
وان كنت عاوز حضرتك تعملى موضوع بعنوان 
اميره ومديرها 
لانه واضح جدا ان ارائك الادارية 
 وصلت المدير لمرحلة شبه الجنون 

اما بخصوص  موضوع عن مغامراتى مع فاطمة وصفيه 
فهذا امر صعب جدا 
ابحث فقط عن سلامة عقلى منهم 
واذا كنت حاكتب فسوف اكتب وصيتى 
مش اكتر من كده 
ربنا  يكرمك يمتعك ويرزقك بابنتين  يعلمك الادارة من جديده   

 اشكرك على مشاعرك الرقيقه 
وربنا يكرمك ويصونك ويحفظك دائما 

أيه رأي حضرتك في قدرة المرأة لتقلد المناصب الإدارية بالشركات و المؤسسات التجارية ؟؟؟
بجد وبكل ثقة من واقع خبرتى 
تستحق ارفع واعلى المناصب الادارية 
اذا تخلصت من بعض القيود العتيقة فى الادارة المصرية
وطبعا اشدها عقم المركزية 
وعدم الثقه فى قدرة المرأة الادارية 
صدقينى ستجدى اسلوب ادارى رائع من المراة 
واكبر دليل 
ان الشركات الخاصة التى تديرها نساء 
من انجح الشركات واميزها اداريا وتسويقيا 
وحاقول لك سر هذا 
فى اجابة سؤالك الثانى 

الدراسة شيئ و الواقع العملي شيئ تاني - فما مدي تطبيقك للنظريات الدراسية في حياتك العملية ؟؟؟
اختلف  واضعى النظريات الادارية فى امر هام وهو 
هل الادارة علم ام فن 
طبعا العلم يجب ان يكون له اسس علميه 
وخطوات تطبيبق وقواعد للقياس 
هذا الامر  صعب جدا تطبيقه فى الادارة 
لان التعامل مع البشر صعب انك تحصلى على تطبيق شامل جامع مانع فى كل القواعد والاساليب مع كل البشر 
فتوصل الامر الى تعريف سهل 
الادارة 
علم من ناحية النظريات 
وفن من ناحية التطبيق 

اذا قلناها بطريقتنا 
 استراتيجيه ثابته 
وتكتيك مختلف 

و يبقى التطبيق يختلف 
من مدير لمدير 
ومن مؤسسه لمؤسسه 

ويكون التطبيق محتاج لدرجة عاليه من الذكاء الاجتماعى ودراسة النفسيه والسلوكية للفرد ودرجة عاليه من الابداع فى التطبيق 

هذا الامر تتمتع به المراة بجدارة 
لان المرأة عندها القدرة الصحيحه بما حباها الله من فضائل 
ان تعرف اسرار النفس البشرية 
وتستطيع ان تمنح كل من حولها القدر الكافى من مشاعر الحب ودعم الثقة بالنفس للعمل فى هدوء واستقرار 

اختى الرقيقه اميرة 
لو تكلمت عن هذا الامر 
يحتاج منى الى كتب ومجلدات 
لكن بكل ثقه 
اقول ان المراة المديرة اكفى من الرجل 
اذا تخلصت من قيودها 

دمتى بخير اختى الرقيقه 



> ملحوظة : أنا عايزة البوكيه بتاعي ورد بلدي لونه أبيض


ما  يغلى عليك كل ورود الدنيا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## ميمة اسلام

استاذنا الكبير اسكندراني
منور كرسي الاعتراف والمنتدي كله
ولو انا معنديش سال معين في ذهني دلوقتي بس حبيت اسجل اعجابي الشديد
بمواضيع حضرتك القيمة واللي علي درجة عالي من الثقافة والعلم 
انك اضافة كبيرة للمنتدي
تحياتي 
ودمت بخير يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

الابنة الرقيقه 
اوركيدا 
اشكرك على مشاركتك الرقيقه ومرحبا بك
ونورتى الموضوع 

مالذى تريد ان تحققه لابنتك بالمستقبل 
ان يكرمها الله بالستر والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
اتمنى ان يكرمنى الله واستطيع معهم ختم القرآن الكريم خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة
ان كان لى عمر واجل 
والباقى على الله 

 كيف استفيد من وجودى بالنت وبالمنتدى بصفة خاصة 
النت بصفه عامة ملىء بالعلوم والثقافة التى يستطيع منها الانسان ان يعلى من شانه 
ويحقق بها الكثير من الاستفاده  على المستوى الشخصى او العام 
وفوائده لا تعد ولا تحصى 
اما المنتدى بصفه خاصة 
المنتدى يضم مجموعه من الشخصيات المتميزة اخلاقا وعلما وثقافه 
فيمكنك الاتفاده منهم على قدر المستطاع 
والاستفاده من خبرتهم وتجاربهم الشخصية 
والحمد لله 
وهذا من دواعى فخرى 
ان منتدى ابناء مصر يمتاز عن اى منتدى اخر 
بعلاقة الحب الاخوى الواضحة بين كل اعضائه 
وهذا يمنح الاعضاء قدر عالى من الحرص على بعضهم البعض 
فيمكنك ان تستفيدى من الاخوات فى المنتدى 
وايضا من خبرات سيدات  على قدر كبير من الاحترام والتقدير 
وربنا يوفقك 

 ماراى حضرتك بالشات وهل توافق ان ابنتك تعمل شات 
مش حأقول رايى فى الشات لان الكل يعلم عيوبه وانا شخصيا لا ارى فيه حسنه واحده 
ولا اوافق على ابدا لابنتى ان تعمل شات 

دمتى بخير دائما ابنتى الرقيقه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
عصام كابو 
مش عارف ماذا اكتب لك 
عجزت الكلمات ان توفيك حقك 
وعجزت على شكرك باى كلمة 
لا اقول لك الا 
جزاك الله خيرا عنى 
وادام علينا الحب فى الله 
شكرا اخى الكريم على مرورك العطر 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
ام احمد 
الله يكرمك ويحفظك ويصونك 
مهما بلغت من البلاغة ومن الادب 
لن اوفيك قدرك 
ولن استطيع ان اعبر لك عن مدى سعادتى وفخرى بكل كلمة كتبتيها 
فكلماتك الرقيقه جعلت منى ومن افراد اسرتى الصغيرة مدينين لحضرتك بكم هائل من الحب فى الله 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافيه 
وجعل لك ولابنائك وزوجك المحترم 
خير الدنيا والاخرة 
وجعلكم من المتقين الابرار 
ويجمعكم دائما على حب وسعاده وخير 
دمتى بخير اختى الكريمة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
حنان 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
ومشاعر الاخوة الصادقة 
اكرمك الله بالذرية الصالحة وجعلهم لك قرة عين 
ورزقك برجل من رجال الله الذى يرعى الله فيك ويجعلها زوج الدنيا والاخرة 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
اشرف مجاهد 
الله يكرمك ويسعدك وينير بصيرتك بالحكمة 
اشكرك على دعائك الصالح لى 
ولك مثله عند الله ان شاء الله 
شخصيه مثل شخصية حضرتك 
جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير وقبلهم الحب 
فما لمسته من كل موضوع لحضرتك وكل مشاركة 
نجد فيها مخزون كبير من الحب فى الله بل عشق والكرم والاخلاق الرفيعه 
صدقنى 
تميز قلمك 
وكلماتك فى كل موضوع 
لا تنبع الا عن رجل 
بلغ الحب فى قلبه مداه 
والحكمة فى عقله مداها
صدقنى 
انا وكثيرين 
نترقب دائما كلمة من اخ فى الله نشعر بصدق حبه وصدق اخوته 
هو 
اشرف مجاهد 
اكرمك الله وبارك لنا فيك 
ولا يحرمنا من ادبك واخلاقك وعلمك وحكمتك 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
اشرف مجاهد 

ما هى خلاصة تجربتك فى الحياة حتى الآن ؟؟
ان هذا الكون له مدبر حكيم 
الذى رفع السماء بلا اعمده 
ووضع الجبال اوتاد 
واجرى الانهار 
وسير الامطار 
وانبت الزرع 
وخلق البشر 
محرك الشمس والقمر 
كل شىء عنده بقدر 
رب الكون كله 
هل يخفى عليه حالى 
هل يعجز ان يدبر احوالى 
حاشا لله سبحانه وتعالى 
فعلمت نفسى والجمتها 
بالسكينة تحت مجريات الاقدار 
والرضا على كل الاحوال 
والحمد لله 

وبما تنتصحنا حتى نصلح من أنفسنا بقدر الامكان ؟؟؟
نراقب انفسنا 
ونسأل نفسنا سؤال 
لو انا شريك فى شركة راس مالها مليون جنيه وبعد عشر سنوات سيكون ربح الشركة 10 مليون جنيه  ولو خسرت الشركة فسيلتف على رقبتى حب المشنقة 
فماذا سنفعل فى هذه الشركة 
هل ساتركها لشريكى يديرها بنفسه 
ام سابقى فى الشركة ليل نهار اراقب واحاسب وادقق 
على الاقل ان لم يكن للمكسب المنتظر يبقى على الاقل احترازا من حبل المشنقة 
طيب ماذا افعل من شريكى فى جسدى 
ماذا افعل مع نفسى التى بين جنبى 
هل اترك لها الحبل على الغرب 
حتى تهلك وتهلكنى معها 
ام احاسبها وانجو وتنجو معى 
اكيد سنختار كلنا الحساب 
محاسبة النفس 

وما هى مدى استفادتك من دخولك عالم النت ؟؟
اولا انا قبل النت هوايتى الاول القراءة 
فهذه الهوايه مازلت اعشقها وامارسها على النت 
ويمكن المنتدى زاد متعتى بالقراءة 
واضاف لها المشاركة 
فلم اصبح مجرد قارىء  فقط 
بل اصبحت مشارك بالراى فيما اقرأ
الامر الهام 
هو التواصل ببن اصدقاء وشخصيات محترمه وجديرة بالتقدير 
زادت عقل وروحى نمو وادراك حقيقى 

وفى النهاية أطلب منك كمة تذكارية لى ولجميع أخوانك و أخواتك فى المنتدى 
ازرعو الحب فى قلوبكم 
تحصدو الحب مضاعف فى كل ما حولكم 

دمت اخرى بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
سنتر 2000
اهلا بيك اخى الكريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
ميمة اسلام 
اشكر على كلماتك الرقيقه 
اكرمك الله 
ورزقك العفو العافية فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
واقول لك بكل ثقه وامانة 
وجودك ونشاطك المميز فى المنتدى من دواعى فخرنا 
اشكر على هذا التميز 
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## تيتويه

الاستاذ  اسكندرانى 
انا سعيده بوجودك على كرسى التعارف 
واتبسط اكتر بعد معرفتى بحضرتك اكتر من خلال ردوك 
ربنا يبارك فى بناتك واسرتك 
انا مش حاسال بس نفسى اعرف 
 ما هو شعورك حين استضفوك ضيف على كرسى التعارف ؟؟ .. 
وشكرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
تيتويه 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
واسعدنى وجودك معنا 
وربنا يبارك فيك يارب 

ما هو شعورك حين استضفوك ضيف على كرسى التعارف ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد 
اول ماوصلتنى رسالة الاخت الكريمة بوكى 
خفت واتخضيت 
ومعرفتش اعمل ايه 
ليه وفين وايه 
معرفش 
شعور جميل بان حاتسأل من اصدقاء واخوه اعزاء 
وشعور بالخوف  ياترى ايه الاسئلة 
حاولت اعتذر للاخت بوكى 
لكن هى كانت ازكى او شعرت بقلقى 
المهم حضرت وقعدت على الكرسى 
وبجد 
تجربة ممتعه

----------


## kethara

[LIST=1]
[/LIST
 أختى الرقيقة بوكى لكِ كل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع
الشيق مثل باقى موضوعاتك وشكرا لأختيار الأخ اسكندارانى
لكى نتعرف علية ونلمس شخصيتة الطيبة وطباعة النبيلة
أخى اسكندرانى نادر.........ارجوا ان تكون مرتاح فى الجلسة الأخوية
معنا والا تكون قد أرهقت من الأسئلة معلش انا سمعت ان حضرتك عايز
عرسان للبنات ولا حضرت متأخرةينفع يكونوا من القاهرة طيبين متدينين
بس مفلسين....ولا حضرتك هتاخد البنات وتروح وتقول معلش احنا مروحين!!!!
على العموم احنا جاهزييييييييييين  اما الأسئلة معلش المرة الجايةلانى متابعة
ولكن معى خربشة بسيطة هدية ارجوا ان تعذرها لى...........

                               [frame="7 80ـة"] [frame="7 80"]سألوا من أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                            قال:اسكندرانى من الحلوة اسكندرية
                            عاشق رملها وهواها وكمان المية
                            وبحرها ولونة وعطرة ساعة مغربية
                            والعوم بين أمواجة الهادية والعتية
                            أصلى عويم قديم أسألوا عم هيكل
                                 والجزيرة الدهبيـــــــــــــة
                            وشمسها الدافية وألوانها القرمزية
                            والكورنيش ساعة عصارى تحلى
                                 علية التمشيـــــــــــــة
                           وف الشتا دافية رغم الغيمة المستخبية
                           وف الصيف غنية بضيوفها ثرية
                            هية بلدى وغنولها كتير المغنواتية
                           بحبها وانا صياد وهية بلطيــــــــة
                               الحلوة أسكندريــــــــــــة
                        [/frame]
                          [IMG][/frame]http://pics.centerblog.net/picture/nanoujoan/txn84ckv.gif[/IMG]
 عذرا للتنسيق على قدى 
مع تحيتى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و سريعاً تمر الأوقات الحلوة 



حقاً اسكندراني مهما قلت لك لن استطيع وصف البهجة التي اضفتها بردودك

التلقائية المرحة و السلسة و ما شاء الله عليك لم تتهرب من أي سؤال  :: 

سعدنا بتواجدك معنا طيلة الأسبوعين الماضيين في كرسي التعارف 

و يا رب الا نكون اثقلنا عليك ..دمت بكل خير

و في إنتظار الضيف الجديد علي كرسي التعارف مع أم أحمد ..

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سألوا من أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال:اسكندرانى من الحلوة اسكندرية
عاشق رملها وهواها وكمان المية
وبحرها ولونة وعطرة ساعة مغربية
والعوم بين أمواجة الهادية والعتية
أصلى عويم قديم أسألوا عم هيكل
والجزيرة الدهبيـــــــــــــة
وشمسها الدافية وألوانها القرمزية
والكورنيش ساعة عصارى تحلى
علية التمشيـــــــــــــة
وف الشتا دافية رغم الغيمة المستخبية
وف الصيف غنية بضيوفها ثرية
هية بلدى وغنولها كتير المغنواتية
بحبها وانا صياد وهية بلطيــــــــة
الحلوة أسكندريــــــــــــة[/poem]
قيثارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميله 
وخربشاتك الرقيقه 
وفعلا مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه 
دمتى لى اخت فاضلة كريمة 
بخصوص العرسان 

عرسان للبنات ولا حضرت متأخرةينفع يكونوا من القاهرة طيبين متدينين
بس مفلسين....ولا حضرتك هتاخد البنات وتروح وتقول معلش احنا مروحين
الحمد لله على الستر 
طالما طيبين يغنيهم الله من فضله 
اقولك على حاجة بقى 
اخر واحد يفكر فى موضوع انهم عرسان اغنياء اخوك اسكندرانى  
ليه 
اقولك
يوم مارحت اتكلم على زوجتى 
كنت والحمد لله مفلس 
ولا مليم فى جيبى 
واستلفت من اخويا الاصغر منى 
ثمن بوكيه الورد وعلبة الجاتوه 
ومن اخى الاصغر  ثمن اجرة التاكسى 
لدرجة انهم قعدو يومها يضحكو ويتريقو 

اقرع ونزهى 
ويضحكو على المفلس اللى بيستلف علشان الورد 
ويقولو يعنى لازم الورد 
انت اخرك حزمة جرجير وكيلو طماطم 

المهم 
الحمد لله 
ربنا كرمنى من اوسع الابواب 
وخلال سنتين كنت جاهز 
وبتجوز 
الحمد لله وبفضله 
اختى الكريمة قيثارة 
انما الاعمال بالنيات 
والفقراء لهم الله 
يرفع درجاتهم طيبتهم واخلاقهم وشرفهم 
ربنا يكرمك وميحرمنيش من خربشاتك الرقيقه

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة انا سعيد جدا بوجودك  " اسكندراني "   لانك استاذي الكبير

ولاني اعرفك كويس جدا  ..... احب اعرف الناس انك فعلا انسان جميل جدا

وبجد بدون اي مجاملات لاني فعلا بحبك جدا ولانك بالفعل مثلي الاعلي في

حاجات كتير جدا ... بس مش حاطول عليكم ولا عليك ...... عايز اسألك ؟؟؟؟؟

ايه اجمل مدينة زرتها او بتحبها  ... وايه اللي عجبك فيها  ...؟

 وايه اجمل مكان بتحب تروحه لما تكون متضايق ؟

وايه البلد اللي ماروحتهاش قبل كده ونفسك تروحها تزورها ؟

----------


## عصفورة الجنة

[frame="7 80"]استاذى اسكندرانى 
متعرفش حضرتك انا فرحت اد ايه من مشاغباتك مع فاطمة وصفيه 
وحسيت انى معاكم ووسطكم وضحكت لحد الدموع ما نزلت من عينيه 
ربنا يبارك لك فيهم وتشوفهم  اجمل عرايس  وتوصلهم لبيت عرسانهم يارب 
اسال حضرتك سؤال واحد بس 
وانا زى بناتك 
تنصح بنتك باية يوم زفافها ؟؟
وياريت تعتبرنى بنت من بناتك [/frame]

----------


## kethara

ألف شكر على الورود الرائعة الجمييييييييلة وعلى الأروع من الردود
قليلا منا ولد وفى فمة ملعقة ذهب وكلنا كافحنا وصبرنا حتى نصل
والجيل الجديد له حظاً وافراً ولكنه يهوى السرعة ويفتقد للصبر
وعلى العموم انا عند وعدى احنا جاهزيين الشقق علينا والجهاز على الحلويين
ربنا يبارك لك فى الوردتين فاطمة وصفية والوردة الأجمل والدتهم
ويهنيكم ويسعد أيامكم.....وتشوف بناتك أحلى عرايس.......
لى سؤالين...كلا منا داخله طفل صغير لو أطلق له العنان الله أعلم ماذا
سيفعل هل لمست هذا الطفل وكيف تعامله تدعه ينطلق ام تكبته؟
ومتى تجلس مع نادر هل بلحظات الضيق فقط ام أنكم أصحاب؟
وممكن أكمل خربشتى السابقة.........


                       "]سألوه عن أسرتة الصغيرة؟
               قال: أطعُت ربى وأتكلت وأخلصت النية
                      فوهبنى ربى ماسة نادرة وفية
                     حمولة صبورة صدوقة زهرة برية
                     عطرها خلاب ساحرة أنسية
                         هى أم فاطمة وصفية
                           قلبها كبير مليان حنية
                     تعطى تمنح ولا تنتظر رد هى
                          لنا أجمل هديــــــــة
                     تحملت طيبتى وتبذيرى وبرجاحة
                        عقلها عدت السفينة هى
                          أمرأة ذكيــــــــــــــة
                    فملكت زمام قلبى وعقلى وجعلت
                         أيامنا هنيـــــــــــــــة
                    أما فاطمة ..الرقيقة العذبة البكريية
                    تشبه أمها فهى ناعمة كالجورية
                     والجميلة صفية نادرة شقية
                   تذكرنى بطفولتى ولكن هى حورية
                    مين يقدر على حب فاطمة ويحلى 
                        بالعسل صفيــــــــــــة
                   والأتنين هما نور عينيـــــــــــــة

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

حقا استمتعت جدا بلقاءك والتعرف إليك أكثر في هذا اللقاء .....
ولما لا وأنت دائما تنثر أكاليل الزهور كلما مريت هنا أو هناك .....
كل كلمة أفضت بها وعبرت بها تدل علي تميز ملحوظ وأخوة وحب رائع في الله للجميع .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
وحفظ الله لك ابنتيك الجميلتين وصانهما من كل شر .....
ولن أترك هذا المكان دون سؤال واحد أستأذنك في الرد علية ......
أري من خلال ردودك وإجاباتك علي الأخوة والأخوات رومانسية حالمة وأسلوب راقي في الكتابة بل واقتباسات من الشعر والنثر ......
لما لا نراك في قاعات الإبداع من شعر فصحي وعامي وخواطر ؟
أرجو أن لا اكون قد أثقلت عليك في سؤالي ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا شكرا جزيلا لاختنا الكريمة بوكى على هذا الموضوع الرائع

ثانيا الحوار معك ممتع جدا اخى العزيز 

ثالثا نخشّو على الاسئلة

1- ماهى الجريدة التى تداوم على قراءتها و ماهو كاتبك المفضل و صفحتك المفضلة ؟

2- كان زمان الاسر بتتجمع يوم واحد فى الاسبوع ( على الاقل ) و لسة لحد دلوئت فى

  أسر محافظة على الموضوع ده ,, يا ترى انت مخصص يوم فى الاسبوع تتجمعوا فيه

 مع بعض "عمام و خلان و عمات و خالات ..... الخ ؟" لو ده بيحصل عايزك تحكى لنا على

 موقف حصل فى احد هذه الايام الجميلة ..

3- ايه اللى مش عاجبك فى المنتدى !؟

4- موضوع الاصدقاء الجدد ده موضوع صعب جدا بالنسبة لى , و الواحد بيقرب من

 الناس - فى هذه الجزئية - بصعوبة بالغة ,, ياترى انت بسهولة ممكن تكون صداقات

 جديدة ؟ و ايه هى المواصفات اللى بتخليك تاخد قرار باعتبار فلان صديق ؟؟

5- ايه اجمل مكان ولادك بيحبوه و دايما يطلبو منك توديهم فيه ؟

ثوانى افتح الباب و جاى تانى ههههههههههه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 
انا اللى اشكرك على اتاحة هذه الفرصه لى 
وفعلا بصدق 
رغم تخوفى من الموضوع فى البداية 
الا انى سعدت جدا 
وشعرت بمدى حب الاعضاء 
وده اكبر تقدير وسعادة شعرت بها فى حياتى 
ما اسعد انسان يرى الحب فى كل من حوله 
اشكرك جدا على هذه الفرصه اختى الكريمة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

طيب انا سألت قبل كده 
بس حسأل بسرعة كده وأجرى
هوه سؤال واحد ...

احب موضوع الى قلبك فى المنتدى وتحب كل فترة تشارك فيه ؟

وميرسى أوى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم  
تيتو 
اشكرك على كلامك الرقيق ومعانيه الكبيرة 
اخجلت تواضعنا 
ولا اجد ما اوفيك حقك من كلمات 
اكرمك الله 
ايه اجمل مدينة زرتها او بتحبها ... وايه اللي عجبك فيها ...؟
 اجمل وارق واحب مدينة وقع فى قلبى حبها 
المدينة المنورة 
ليه معرفش 
كل ما فيها عبق بعبير الحب 
كل ذرة رمل 
كل ورق شجر 
كل نسمة هواء 
كل قطرة ماء 
تجد له مذاق الحب وطعمه 
لمسه الحب واحساسه 
مشاعر الحب 
مدينة  الحب 
طبعا اكيد اكيد اكيد 
لوجود سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام فيها 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="limegreen" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
  ياسيدى  أنت بكلّى بـل روحـي  وعـقــلي = ثمّ سمعي بـل ودمعـي  والمقـلْ 
  كلّـي إليـك فقـد كتـبـت بهمّـتـي = عنوان حبّي في البـلاد وفـي الـدولْ 
  ياسيدى أنـت القصـد لسـت  بسامـعٍ = قـول العـذولِ ولـو بقولتـهِ عــدلْ 
  فلطالـمـا أنــت الـمـراد فإنـنـي = أبدا إلـي يـوم اللقـاء علـى عجـلْ [/poem]

وايه اجمل مكان بتحب تروحه لما تكون متضايق ؟
مسجد سيدى احمد المتيم  باشلالات 
وهو ابن سيدنا على زين العابدين ابن سيدنا الحسين 
وله سر غريب فى الراحه النفسيه 
شبيه بمسجد السيده نفيسه بالقاهرة 

وايه البلد اللي ماروحتهاش قبل كده ونفسك تروحها تزورها ؟
الحمد لله 
رغم بعض سفرياتى القليله الخارجيه 
لكن انا لا ارى اى مكان فى العالم اجمل من مصر 
ولم  اتمنى اى مكان خارج مصر الا المدينة المنورة 
على ساكنها افضل الصلاة والسلام 
الحمد لله 
انا زرت تقريبا كل مدن ومحافظات مصر 
سيناء  كلها تقريبا 
حتى جبالها اعرفها معرفة جيده 
الابرقين والاثيلى والمغرة 
وابو عجيله 
والحسنة وشرم وطابا والزرانيق 
حتى المنطقة الغربيه 
 مطروح والسلوم  وبرانى وسيوة
حتى اخى سوهاج 
الا 
وده عيب خطير 
الاقصر واسوان 
وفعلا اتمنى ازورهم قريبا 
عاوز اكلم حسام عمر فى الموضوع ده 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

ابنتى الرقيقه 
عصفورة الجنة 
تصدقينى 
ساعات لما زوجتى  لما تلاقينى متشدد فى بعض المواقف مع اى حد من العيلة فى مشكلة ما بخصوص الزواج 
تقولى بكره نشوف لما ييجى عرسان لبناتك 
اقول لها 
ايه بعد تعب العمر 
واللى شفته علشان اربيهم 
والحب اللى فى قلبى 
ييجى واحد ياخدهم كده على الجاهز 
يقولى ممكن اطلب ايد بنتك 
اقوله اتفضل 
ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
على راى المثل 
ربى ياخايب للغايب 
ساعات والله 

مش عارف اوصل لك المعنى 
او يمكن علشان لسه عايش طفولتى معاهم 
او يمكن عواطفى متضاربه 
او يمكن لما يكبرو شوية اكون انا كمان عقلت شوية 
شفتى فيلم عادل امام 
عريس من جهة امنية 
رغم كم الكوميديا اللى فيه 
انا شايف ان دى احاسيس طبيعية قوى من الاب نحو بنته 
يمكن او اكيد اكون غلطان 
لكن انا دايما بحترم احاسيسى 
واعبر عنها بصدق 
بس اكيد لما اكبر شوية 
عقلى حينضج  فكريا 
وحانضج عاطفيا 
واتعامل مع الموقف زى اى اب ما بيعمل 
وافتكر الان ابى الله يرحمه 
يوم  زفاف شقيقتى 
وهو ساجد يبكى ويقول الحمد لله 
وبعده السجود 
يقول لى ومعى شقيقاى 
الحمد لله سترت البنت  وعملت اللى عليه 
اموت الان مطمئن 
انتو بقى رجاله سترو نفسكم 

بس اذا كنتى عاوزه اجابة محدده 
حاقول لك من واقع كونى رجل متزوج 
حاجتان فقط 
الاولى 
اجعلى الله دائما نصب عينك فى علاقتك بزوجك 
ثانيا 
الاحترام المتبادل فى كل وقت واى مكان

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سألوه عن أسرتة الصغيرة؟
قال: أطعُت ربى وأتكلت وأخلصت النية
فوهبنى ربى ماسة نادرة وفية
حمولة صبورة صدوقة زهرة برية
عطرها خلاب ساحرة أنسية
هى أم فاطمة وصفية
قلبها كبير مليان حنية
تعطى تمنح ولا تنتظر رد هى
لنا أجمل هديــــــــة
تحملت طيبتى وتبذيرى وبرجاحة
عقلها عدت السفينة هى
أمرأة ذكيــــــــــــــة
فملكت زمام قلبى وعقلى وجعلت
أيامنا هنيـــــــــــــــة
أما فاطمة ..الرقيقة العذبة البكريية
تشبه أمها فهى ناعمة كالجورية
والجميلة صفية نادرة شقية
تذكرنى بطفولتى ولكن هى حورية
مين يقدر على حب فاطمة ويحلى 
بالعسل صفيــــــــــــة
والأتنين هما نور عينيـــــــــــــة[/poem]
قيثـــــارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الكريمة 
قيثـــارة 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
وربنا يبارك فى اولادك يارب ويجعلهم قرة عين لك 
ولا اجد كلمات تعبر  عن خربشاتك الرقيقه 
الا ان اقول لك 
الله يكرمك وجزاك عنى خير 
دمتى اختا كريمه 

كلا منا داخله طفل صغير لو أطلق له العنان الله أعلم ماذا
سيفعل هل لمست هذا الطفل وكيف تعامله تدعه ينطلق ام تكبته.
اختى الكريمة 
دائما الطفل بداخلى هو صاحب التصرف 
والكبت دائما عندما نكون وسط اغراب او ناس لم اتعرف عليهم بعد 
لكن الطفل الكبير بداخلى 
يمارس  شقاوته  ونقائه ولهو البرىء 
بحرية مطلقة 
والحمد لله 
مفيش انفصام بينى وبين داخلى 

ومتى تجلس مع نادر هل بلحظات الضيق فقط ام أنكم أصحاب؟
كتير جدا نجلس للحساب والمعاتبه 
حينما امنح ثقتى للبعض واجد الغدر 
حينما اقدم خير واجد فى المقابل شر 
حينما تحين لى فرصة الانتقام  من ثار قديم 
وحينما وحينما وحينما 
ولكن 
رغم حسابى انا ونادر 
وقسوة الحساب والعتاب بيننا 
الا ان الطفل ينتصر 
حينما يسالنى سؤال بسيط 
هو انت عملت كل شىء لوجه الله ام للناس 
اذا كان لوجه الله فانتظر الاجر من الله 
اما اذا كنت عامله للناس 
فانتقم وثور لكرامتك وكبريائك وخذ بثارك 
فلا اجد اجابة الا انى تركت حقى لله 
الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الهمسه الدافئه 
ليلة عشق 
اكرمك الله وحفظك وصانك انتى واسرتك  الجميله 
وتحيه خاصة الى ابنتاك الرقيقتان 
حفظهم الله وجعلهم لك قرة عين 
سعدت بكلماتك الرقيقه 
وهى فعلا مصدر فخر وسعاده حينما تكون من سيده لها احترام وتقدير من كل اعضاء المنتدى 
دمتى اختا فاضله كريمة 
وزادك الله حب  فى قلوب الناس 
وتقديرا واحتراما 
لما لا نراك في قاعات الإبداع من شعر فصحي وعامي وخواطر ؟
انا زائر دائم لقاعات الابداع 
ولا يمر يوم دون دخولى اليها والتمتع بكل جديد فيها 
لكن لا اشارك 
 اولا :
لانى اجد فى نفسى الكفاءه لمجاراة فطاحل هذه القاعات فى ابداعاتهم 
ولا يليق ان تكون  المشاركة بكلمة شكرا او موضوع جميل 
ثانيا :
ان الردود فى بعض الموضوعات  تصل احيانا الى مستوى المشاركة نفسها من ابداع وقيمة ادبيه  فتمتعى بالمشاركة وبالردود يمنعنى حتى التفكير بالرد بكلمة شكر 

وبصدق وامانه هى قاعات متميزة باعضائها وجهابذة الشعر وفطاحل الادب 
دمتى بخير اختى الكريمة

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
احب اشكرك يا ريهام (بوكى بوكى )على الموضوع الجميل داه 
وعلى استضافتك للاستاذ (اسكندرانى)نادر
واللى من خلالها عرفتينا عليه اكتر 
وعلى سعه صدره للجميع 
وكمان الردود الجميله 
وكميه الورود اللى فى الموضوع 
فلكم  منى التحيه والتقدير وننتظر منكم 
دائما الموضوعات الجميله 
 :Heart14:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى  الكريم 
ليدر 
شكرا على تحيتك الرقيقه 




> ماهى الجريدة التى تداوم على قراءتها و ماهو كاتبك المفضل و صفحتك المفضلة ؟


جريدتى المفضلة الاهرام 
الكاتب المفضل فهمى هويدى وامين هويدى 
كل الجريده اقرأئها من الاول للاخر حتى الاعلانات وصفحة الوفيات 
مزاج وادمان 



> كان زمان الاسر بتتجمع يوم واحد فى الاسبوع ( على الاقل ) و لسة لحد دلوئت فى
> 
> أسر محافظة على الموضوع ده ,, يا ترى انت مخصص يوم فى الاسبوع تتجمعوا فيه
> 
> مع بعض "عمام و خلان و عمات و خالات ..... الخ ؟" لو ده بيحصل عايزك تحكى لنا على
> 
> موقف حصل فى احد هذه الايام الجميلة


والله يا ليدر 
فعلا كان هذا امر مقدس 
يبدا من يوم الخميس  التجمع 
كلنا فى البيت الكبير والكل يحجز مكان نومه 
والعشا والسهرة 
ومين حيجيب اللب والسودانى 
ومين حيجيب العيش الفينو 
ومين اللى حيشترى الكبدة 
ومين اللى حيعملها 
واتوصى بيه شوية 
وانا مخدتش 
ومين يسرق سندوتش مين 
ومين عليه الشاى 
ومين حتغسل المواعين 
والصبيان فى حجرة والضحك والمقالب والحكايات طول الليل 
ونفس الكلام يوم الجمعة حتى الغداء 
وبعد صلاة العصر يبدا المولد ينفض 
وهكذا الايام 
استمر هذا الحال ياليدر حتى بعد الزواج 
وايضا بعد ربنا مرزقنا بالاولاد 
وبقى الاجتماع الاسبوعى اكبر والعدد اكبر والمرح اكبر والسعادة اكبر 
المهم بقى اللى انت بتسال عليه 
وهو الموقف الطريف 
كالعادة كاحكى لك عن موقف لصفيه 
بحكم انها اصغر افراد العيلة 
فهى صاحبة الحظوه والمكانة 
واكبر نصيب من الاهتمام 
وكل مره امسكها واحاول اهذب من سلوكها 
وعيب 
وطى صوتك 
اتكلمى بادب 
كلى براحه 
امسكى سندوتشك كويس 
وهكذا 
يظهر فى يوم انا زودتها عليها شوية من شقاوتها 
بكلمها 
راحت جايه بغضب ووسط اخوتى وزوجاتهم وامى الله يرحمها 
وبغضب وثورة بتقولى 
انت هنا مش بابا 
انت هنا زى زيك 
تاخد اوامر من تيته فاهم ولا مش فاهم 
انا قلت لك اهه 
وقد انصر من فنصر
والكل سمع كلمة 
قد انصر من فنصر 
والضحك مقلكش وصل لفين 
ومدة  الضحك 
واخوك بصراحه 
اثناء كلمها وغضبها وطريقة كلامها معايا 
كنت غضبان وبدا غضبى يظهر 
مع الكلمة 
قد انصر من فنصر 
ضاعت كل اللى فى ذهنى وعقلى ولم اتمالك نفسى من الضحك 
وعلى فكرة 
اصبحت هذه الجمله 
من قواميس اللغة فى العائلة 
قد انصر من فنصر

----------


## اسكندرانى

نكمل اسئلتك يا صديقى العزيز 
ليدر 



> 3- ايه اللى مش عاجبك فى المنتدى !؟


الحمد لله 
ايجابيات المنتدى تطغى بقوة وشدة على السلبيات 
لكن اهم السلبيات 
هو حالات التعصب للراى او المواقف 
ويتحول النقاش الى خلاف 
ويتحول الخلاف الى خلاف شخصى 
اتمنى ان الكل يعى اننا اصلا اخوه 
ويبقى دائما الحب بيننا




> 4- موضوع الاصدقاء الجدد ده موضوع صعب جدا بالنسبة لى , و الواحد بيقرب من الناس - فى هذه الجزئية - بصعوبة بالغة ,, ياترى انت بسهولة ممكن تكون صداقات
> جديدة ؟ و ايه هى المواصفات اللى بتخليك تاخد قرار باعتبار فلان صديق ؟؟


حتى وقت قريب جدا 
كنت بعتبر ان موضوع الصداقات الجديده قد اغلق نهائى من حياتى 
لان لا وقت ولا مكان لتكوين صداقات جديده 
لكن فى الفترة الاخيرة 
فعلا وبامانه وصدق 
تكونت صداقات جديده محترمة بينى وبين بعض اعضاء المنتدى 
منهم من تشرفت فعلا بمقابلتهم وتحولت الصداقة الى حب فى الله 
الحمد لله 
وانت ملاحظ كل الاخوة المشاركين فى الموضوع 
الحمد لله 
انا سعيد وفخور بصداقتهم  واخوتهم 




> 5- ايه اجمل مكان ولادك بيحبوه و دايما يطلبو منك توديهم فيه


عادة السينما 
اى فيام لتامر حسنى او احمد حلمى 
او مصطفى قمر او عامر منيب 
او احمد السقا ومنى زكى 
وده فى حد ذاته مشكلة مع مراتى 
انا عمرى مدخلت سينما مع مراتى 
وبعد اكتر من 15 سنة 
13 جواز و2 خطوبة 
تقول لى بعد العمر ده كله 
وتقولى السينما كلام فارغ  وقلة ادب 
تاخد البنات وتروح السينما 
هو الدنيا حصل فيها ايه 
علشان بناتك كل حاجة تتغير 
حتى ارائك 
 اسكت ومردش واضحك 
حاعمل ايه

----------


## حسام عمر

*بجد اعجبت بشده*

*بمدى صرحتك وتلقأيتك في الحديث*

*في الموضوع*

*واستمتعت به ولسه حنستمتع*


*اما بالنسبه لموضوع الاقصر واسوان*

*فالمروض اننا نرجع احنا الاتنين*


*الى المتخصص في الموضوع ده*

*وهو ابن طيبه*

*وهو ممكن يعمل الرحله وننشر تكليفها هنا في المنتدى*

*ولو جابت ناس كتير*

*ممكن صاحب الشركه يعمل اعلان في المنتدى*


*واصحاب شركات السياحه كمان*

*وتبقى حضرتك صاحب هذه الفكره*


* اخي الجميل نادر بك*


*اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم*

*وربنا يكرمك ويبركلك في اسرتك الجميله*

----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara

أخى الكريم الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر  

                                  تحية لك و لردودك الممتعةو الشيقة
                                  ولدعوتك الجميلةالرائعة ويارب تكون
                                 من نصيبى ولك مثلها بأذن الله
                                  ولكن لى هناك تعليق صغير......
                                   عن موضوع زعل الأب لزواج بناتة
                               صدقنى حضرتك الشعور لن يتغير حتى بعد
                                 ان تكبر كما تقل...فالشعور واحداً
                                  ابدا لا يتغير فانا لن أنسى دموع أبى
                                  رحمة الله علية وهو يوقعنى على عقد
                                   زواجى ويومها لم يتذوق طعم النوم
                                   وقال لى صعب ان أرى شخصاً اخر
                                    حتى لو كان زوجك بأخذك منى ولو 
                                      بأرادتى بكرة تفهمى ............
                                     رحمة الله علية وأسكنه فسيح
                                             جناتـــــــــــــــــــــه
                                    مع خالص تحيتى لورودك الجميلة
                                         وردودك الأروع
                                       دمت أخاً كريمـــــــــــــاً

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بجد مش عارفة أقول اسه الموضوع بيزيد 
جمال مع كل زرد من حضرتك أو رد من الاعضاء
انا مستمتعه جدا
شكرا على ردك الجميل عليا
حسيت انى لازم اشكرك عليه ولو أن السر مش سر قوى بس مش مشكلة
نعديها 
شكرا ليك واسفة على الاطالة عليك

----------


## bedo_ic

حبيبى الغالى وابن البلد الجميل ............. اسكندرانى..........................
اهلا بيك ومرحبا بين  احبابك فى ابناء مصر ...................
بدايه  كل الشكر لموضوعك المميز والفكرة الجميله اوسكار ابناء مصر.............

ثانيا على الصعيد الشخصى انا سعيد جدا جدا بمعرفتك وبالحديث معك اكثر من مرة
.............   جينا للاسئلة .......................  
1--  ماهو  الانطباع الجميل الذى تواجد  لديك عن ابناء مصر .......
2- ما هى اجمل الاوقات اللى  تحب ان  تجد نفسك فيها........

3- كيف تم تهريب فلوس الرشوة الخاصة   بموضوع الاوسكار ........

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

وقد انصر من فنصر

بجد صفية دى سكر ما شاء الله عليها ربنا يحميهالك 

بجد موت على نفسى من موقفها السكر 

ياريت توصلها سلام كبييييييييييييييير اوى منى وبوسة كبيييييييييييرة اوى كمان 

ربنا يخليهوملك يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ميمو المصرى 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وتعالى تانى وتالت ومليون 
احنا عاوزينك جنبنا 
متجريش ولا اى حاجة 
احب موضوع الى قلبك فى المنتدى وتحب كل فترة تشارك فيه ؟
هما 4 موضوعات  مش موضوع 
اتنين بشارك فيهم واثنين  بستمتع باللى فيهم 
الاول 
لاختنا الغائبة الحاضرة 
شوف الزهور واتعلم .. بين الحبايب تتكلم 
الثانى 
لاختنا اوشا 
اجندة مشرف 
الثالت اللى بتمتع باللى فيه 
لاخونا حسام عمر 
من ملفات المخابرات 
والرابع 
لاختنا قلب مصر 
لعشاق الموسيقى الكلاسيكية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
totatoty  
اشكرك على كل كلمة 
وعلى مشاعرك الرقيقه الصادقة 
وانا اللى سعدت جدا 
بدفء مشاعركم نحوى 
اكرمكم الله وجزاكم عنا خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
حسام عمر 
سعدت جدا بمشاركتك 
واقتراحك الجميل 
وسعدت اكثر لمتابعتك للموضوع 
اشكرك جدا 
وحتى القاك 
لك منى ارق تحياتى 
وخالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قيثـــارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 


> صدقنى حضرتك الشعور لن يتغير حتى بعد
> ان تكبر كما تقل...فالشعور واحداً
> ابدا لا يتغير فانا لن أنسى دموع أبى
> رحمة الله علية وهو يوقعنى على عقد
> زواجى ويومها لم يتذوق طعم النوم
> وقال لى صعب ان أرى شخصاً اخر
> حتى لو كان زوجك بأخذك منى ولو 
> بأرادتى بكرة تفهمى


تعرفى مدى سعادتى بردك هذا 
الله يرحم والدك ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
سعدت بهذه القصة البسيطة المعبرة 
والحمد لله 
على الاقل اطمئننت على انى طبيعى مش شاذ فى مشاعرى 
 عارفه اختى الكريمة قيثارة 
اجمل لحظات  الحب  البشرية وانقى المشاعر الانسانية 
هى علاقة التى تربط بين اب وبنته 
اجمل حضن 
اطعم قبله 
اصدق مشاعر 
انقى احساس 
علاقة اب وبنته 
اقولك على تجربة مريت بيها 
احنا تلاته صبيان واخت واحده 
الاخت هى الصغرى 
والدى الله يرحمه 
كان مدلعها ومدللها 
مش دلع دلوقتى يعنى 
كنت لما الاقيها فى حضنه وبتبوسه وهى كبيرة كانت مخطوبة ايامها  
كنت اقوله اه على البلف 
اوعى تكون بتاكل من الكلام ده 
اكيد وراها طلب 
يضحك ويقولى ملكش دعوه 
كنت اقوله ماشى 
دلعها وامرعها 
بكره تروح للى يديها بالقديمة 
كان يقولى 
طول ما انا عايش محدش فى الدنيا يقدر يلمس شعره من راسها 
وكانت اختى تختبى فى حضنه 
وتطلع لسانها وتلاعب حواجبها 
لتغيظنى 
مرة الايام 
ويوم وفاة والدى الله يرحمه 
القت اختى بنفسها فى حضنى وبكت 
وقتها بس 
تحول حبها فى قلبى 
الى حب ابوى 
وكان اول حضن ابوى فى حياتى 
لحظتها فقط 
شعرت بمعنى انى اكون اب 
تصدقى ان شخص يتحول فى لحظه الى اب بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى 
حدث هذا معى فى لحظة وفاة ابى 
اشكرك اختى الرقيقه على مشاركتك 
ربنا يكرمك 
ويغفر الله لوالدينا 
وامواتنا واموت المسلمين اجمعين 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
امانى 
اشكرك على ردك الرقيق 
وعلى تواجدك 
وانا اللى متمتع بدفء وجودكم معى 
وصدق مشاعركم 
اكرمكم الله وجزاكم الله خير 
اما بخصوص السر 
ربنا امر بالستر يا امانى 
ولا عاوزه ام العيال تعلق جثتى على باب المنتدى وتكتب تحتها 
هذا جزاء من يخرج سره من صدره 
خلى الطابق مستور يا امانى ربنا يسترك ويسترنا 
وانتى شفتى التهديد 
وقد انصر من فنصر
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## kethara

أخى اسكندرانى نادر.....
شكرا اخى على ردك الذى لامس جرحا سيظل ينزف حتى ارحل
وهو فراق ابى فهو توفاة الله منذ سبعة عشر عاماً واصدقك القول
حبن اقول لك انى أشعر بفقدة كل يوم كلما أحتاج اليه ولا أجدة
وأحتاج لاحتوائة الذى لا يضاهيية اى أحتواء فى الدنيا واذا أطلقت
لقلمى العنان لا تكفينى كل صفحات منتديات مصر كلها بل العالم
كله ......فانا أسيرة حب أبى...واطال الله عمر امى واعطاها الصحة
عندما تتلامس  الألف و الباء يساويها عناق الحاء للباء
 أسفة جدا قد أطلت عليك وعلى ضيوفك الكرام ونسيت نفسى
فاعذر لى سهوتى والان لا يستطع القلم ذكر اى سؤال........
ولكن ان سمحت لى بالعودة للقراءة دون أزعاج.............

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
بيدووو
اشكرك على كلماتك  الرقيقه يا دكتور يا ابن بلدى ياألكساوى .
وانا اسعد بمعرفتك  وصداقتك واخوتك 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
 ندخل على الاسئله 



> ماهو الانطباع الجميل الذى تواجد لديك عن ابناء مصر


بجد ابناء مصر المنتدى ولا ابناء مصر الاعضاء 
لا تستطيع ان تفرق ولا تميز بينهم 
كل شخص هو لبنه فى هذا البناء الرائع 
كل عضو له بصمة فى تشييده 
علشان كده 
احساسنا كلنا واحد فى حالة مثلا 
السيرفر مزدحم حاول فى وقت اخر 
اكيد كلنا بنصاب بحالة ضيق تصل الى الجنون احيانا 
فشوقك للقاء احباب واصدقاء واخوه 
يفوق حد الخيال 
ربنا يديم بيننا  الاخوه والمحبه والاحترام والتقدير 




> ما هى اجمل الاوقات اللى تحب ان تجد نفسك فيها


اى لحظة اشعر فيها بالفرح والسعادة 
اى مكان يكون فيه 
بسمه من القلب 
وفرحه من القلب 
وحب من القلب 
وقتها 
لا الزمان  ولا المكان سيكون لهم اى قيمة 
ستعيش اجمل الاوقات 



> كيف تم تهريب فلوس الرشوة الخاصة بموضوع الاوسكار


ياعم انت حتودينا فى دهيه 
وطى صوتك 
ده مكان الكلام ده 
عقد تمليك فيلا  اللى على بحيرة لوزان فى سويسرا 
خلاص اتسجل باسمك 
واليخت اللى امام شاطى نيس فى فرنسا 
برضه اتسجل باسمك 
عاوز ايه تانى 
مش ده نصيبك ولا فى حاجة تانية 
الفلوس بقى لما نتقابل  فى جزر هونولولو  زى كل سنة 
اقفل بقى الكلام فى الموضوع ده 
مش عاوزين شوشره 
احسن لو ابن البلد وصله خبر 
انت حر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
نسيبه 
الله يكرمك ويمتعك بحياتك وكل ما فيها 
مع الستر والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
وتم تبليغ سلامك وقبلاتك للمذكورين 
اجازة نص السنة رسميا ستبدا غدا 
ايه رايك ابعت لك صفيه لمده 3 ايام فقط  
ايه 
فكرى 

انتى برضه اختى وانا مطمئن لها معاك 
صدقينى بورسعيد كلها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
حــتوجهلك 
انصر وفنصر 
وقد انصر من فنصر 
ولا بلاش انتى اختى ومرضالكيش ابدا بكده 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

معلش هو سؤال واحد كل ما اخش أسألهولك أنساه

دلوئت افتكرته قلت اكتبه بسرعة قبل ما يطير هههههههههه

مين اول عضو فى المنتدى قدملك وردة ؟

و كان احساسك ايه ساعتها ؟

و اخيرا تقبل منى كل التحية و التقدير ,,*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة الرقيقه 
قيثارة 



> عندما تتلامس الألف و الباء يساويها عناق الحاء للباء


صدقينى لم اقراء فى حياتى مثل هذه الجمله 
ولم اسعد مثل سعادتى بها 
ولا تعلمى مقدار سعادتى بكل كلمة
 كتبتيها عن والدك الله يرحمه 
ما اجمل لحظات حب صادق من بنت لابوها 
وحتى بعد وفاته 
يبقى الحب يكبر ويكبر ويكبر 
ولا تكفيه كما ذكرتى منتديات العالم كلها 



> أسفة جدا قد أطلت عليك وعلى ضيوفك الكرام ونسيت نفسى


صدقينى 
اتمنى ان تكتبى وتكتبى وتكتبى عن والدك 
وتمتعينا لحظات حب صادقة ومشاعر حقيقه بلا زيف ولا خداع 
 اقول لك  اسعدتينى وشرفتينى وزاد الموضوع بهاء وجمال 
بذكرى احبابا لهم فى قلوبنا مكانه لا ولن يستطيع بشر 
مهما كان ان يسد فراغهم 
اكتبى تانى وتالت ورابع ومليون 
فما اجمل قصص الحب الابوى 
صدقينى 
انا مثلك تماما 
وصدقينى اكثر 
لى راى خاص فى اليتم 
ان الطفل الذى يموت والده وهو لايعى دور ابوه لم يتيتم 
لكن اليتم 
من مات ابوه وهو مثلى ومثلك فى العشرينات او الثلاثينات 
هذا هو اليتم الحقيقى 
ان تفقد سندك وذراعك ومظلتك 
ان تخسر مستشارك وامين سرك وناصحك ومرشدك 
ان تقف عارى فى صحراء فى جو عاطف ممطر 
لا تجد ماوى ولا ملاذ 
صدقينى 
انا والدى توفى الله يرحمه وعمرى 29 سنة 
وقتها شعرت باليتم وحتى هذه اللحظة اشعر باليتم 
اختى الكريمة قيثارة 
انا سعدت بك جدا 
وسعدت بكلماتك الصادقة 
ودمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ليدر 
ايه ياعم 
مره نسيت 
ومره رايح تفتح الباب وراجع 
ايه يا ليدر 
اللى واخد عقلك يا حبيبى 
اشكرك على تواجدك ومشاركاتك الجميله الرقيقه 



> مين اول عضو فى المنتدى قدملك وردة ؟


 اول واحد قدم لى ورد فى المنتدى 
هو الاستاذ احمد صلاح 
ومن يومها لم اخرج من المنتدى 
ونسيت كل المنتديات الاخرى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4,blue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بوكى 
حنان 
حسام عمر 
حامل المسك 
ميمو المصرى 
صلادينو 
الدكتورة نسيبه 
محمد نديم 
جيمى 
دراجون شادرو [/poem]
جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,2,blue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
راس بارى 
ليلة عشق 
اوشا 
محمود زايد 
ليدر 
سابرينا 
اشرف المملكوك 
بوكى 
اوشا 
بيدو [/poem]

جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حنان 
امانى 
سيد ابراهيم 
الدكتورة نسيبه 
عصام علم الدين 
اوشا 
قلب مصر 
بوكى 
الدكتوره نسيبه 
اميرالد [/poem]

جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4,skyblue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
همس المشاعر 
سيد ابراهيم 
اوشا 
قلب مصر 
ابن البلد 
سيد عطيه 
همس المشاعر 
اميرالد 
توتاتوتى 
اميره [/poem]

جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اوركيدا 
عصام كابو 
سنتر 2000
ام احمد 
حنان 
اشرف مجاهد 
ميمة اسلام 
تيتويه 
تيتو اسكندرية 
عصفورة الجنة [/poem]

جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخوتى الكرام الاعزاء 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قيثارة 
ليلة عشق 
ليدر 
ميمو المصرى 
توتاتوتى 
حسام عمر 
قيثارة 
امانى 
بيدووو
الدكتورة نسيبه 
قيثارة 
ليدر [/poem]
جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء 
اسعدنى تواجدكم وحبكم 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

> *مـِش غـَلـطـَان الـسـَواق
> ولا غـَلـطـَان عـَم هـِيـكـَّل
> بـِصـراحـَّه مـِش أخـلاق
> تـِركـَّب تـُرمـَاي بـنـِيـكـَّل
> أو تـِعـمـِّل فـِيـهـَّا أبـُو هـِيـف
> وتـعـُوم وحـدَّك ع الـكـِيـف
> آهـُو جـَالـَّك يـُوم يـَاخـفـِيـف
> وبـقـِيـت غـَلـبـان وضـَعـيـف
> وإتـنـِيـن مـِن جـَنـس لـَطـِيـف
> ...



جميل  الله على القصيدة الحلووووة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
سمل ودالولياب  
بسم الله ماشاء الله 
تبارك الله احسن الخالقين 
على الجمال والسحر 
ربنا يبارك لك فيها يارب 
ويجعلها قرة عين لك 
وتتربى فى عزك وخيرك وصحتك يارب

----------

